# rollitup 2016 Ski and Board club!



## ilovetoskiatalta (Oct 24, 2016)

Any growers that ski/board want to talk about this 2016 season about to start?
@BobBitchen


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 24, 2016)

Yea bro, Im ready.......


----------



## ISK (Oct 24, 2016)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> Any growers that ski/board want to talk about this 2016 season about to start?
> @BobBitchen


not to be criticizing, but I think this thread may have been more appropriate in the "SPORTS" section...likely @sunni will move it over


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 24, 2016)

we are having our first rain in I think , bout 5 months...


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 24, 2016)

my local hill this morning....gonna need a bit more snow


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 24, 2016)

Arapahoe Basin in CO open for bidniz! 

pizza, fries, anyone?


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 24, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> pizza, fries, anyone?



garlic fries ?


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 24, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> garlic fries ?


with truffle oil? 

hell yeah!


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 24, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> with truffle oil?
> 
> hell yeah!


you ski/ board rky ?


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 24, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> you ski/ board rky ?


ski. finally picked up a set of some all mountain skis 2 years ago. has made skiing powder so much easier than my old skinny ones i had since the 90's. lol. 

what resort is that pic you posted? 

i'm partial to Monarch (closest) and Wolf Creek (most snow) here in CO.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 24, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> ski. finally picked up a set of some all mountain skis 2 years ago. has made skiing powder so much easier than my old skinny ones i had since the 90's. lol.
> 
> what resort is that pic you posted?
> 
> i'm partial to Monarch (closest) and Wolf Creek (most snow) here in CO.


that's snow summit, a big bear area resort, local so cal mntns.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 24, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> that's snow summit, a big bear area resort, local so cal mntns.


nice. you ski Mammoth much? isn't that the biggest in so cal?

i'd like to try a few days in Reno/Tahoe area. been on my list for awhile. ski days, gamble nites. lol. spend twice as much!


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 24, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> nice. you ski Mammoth much? isn't that the biggest in so cal?
> 
> i'd like to try a few days in Reno/Tahoe area. been on my list for awhile. ski days, gamble nites. lol. spend twice as much!


yea , Mammoth is the largest & highest I believe in California.
I pretty much stay local during regular season,maybe a couple of trips to mammoth, then when local hills close,
I head up to Mammoth & ski mon - fri there, then head home for the weekend.
Last season local & mammoth opened early, Nov. the 6th I think, & mammoth stayed open untill the 4th of July, I got just about 160 days last season. But continuing drought forecast this year, who knows...
Love Tahoe, Kirkwood, squaw, alpine & heavenly...my order..


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 24, 2016)

i had to look up that snow summit and where it's at. that's not really that far from palm springs as the crow flies. 

you skied 160 days? holy shit! jealous. 

any areas that you haven't skied but want to? i'd like to go to whistler again. first tiem we went was late season: was raining on bottom half of mountain and snowing at the top. kinda shitty conditions but a huge place.


----------



## srt8666 (Oct 24, 2016)

anyone in colorado springs? just moved here from TX about 3 months ago


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 24, 2016)

srt8666 said:


> anyone in colorado springs? just moved here from TX about 3 months ago


about an hour west. there are a good amount of members on here from C Springs though.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 24, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> i had to look up that snow summit and where it's at. that's not really that far from palm springs as the crow flies.
> 
> you skied 160 days? holy shit! jealous.
> 
> any areas that you haven't skied but want to? i'd like to go to whistler again. first tiem we went was late season: was raining on bottom half of mountain and snowing at the top. kinda shitty conditions but a huge place.


its 120 mi drive for me, I go up mon morning early, come home Fri night late, after traffic.
I'd like to do Montana & Wyoming resorts, haven't been.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 24, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> I go up mon morning early, come home Fri night late,


that's awesome! you retired or something? or just work from home after you ski?


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Oct 24, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


>


Time to bust out that Hart f17's


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 24, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> that's awesome! you retired or something? or just work from home after you ski?


retired early, 2011 , to ski......


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 24, 2016)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> Time to bust out that Hart f17's


how did ya know ?.........lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 24, 2016)

^^ I think those are from the mid to late 80's....^^


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 24, 2016)

Im now skiing Blizzard Bonafide's, for the last tree years, bought two more pair of em last season.
I want to get Nordica Enforcer 100's & Volkl Confession's this season.....


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Oct 24, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> how did ya know ?.........lol
> View attachment 3813188


I am a skier. I was a ski bum. 
These are the skis that are actually in the house. The others are in the shed. My daily ski is my Mantras. The last pic is the older mantra that will never get mounted. I just like them. You can see my Volkl p40sl in the corner which I still use from time to time just to show people what "carving a real turn even in bumps" is like.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 24, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> retired early, 2011 , to ski......


wanna adopt a middle aged son by chance? lol.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 24, 2016)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> I am a skier. I was a ski bum.
> These are the skis that are actually in the house. The others are in the shed. My daily ski is my Mantras. The last pic is the older mantra that will never get mounted. I just like them. You can see my Volkl p40sl in the corner which I still use from time to time just to show people what "carving a real turn even in bumps" is like.


yea, im a little embarrassed that those are still in the house


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 24, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> ^^ I think those are from the mid to late 80's....^^



i finally retired my Dynamic VR27's from the late 80's not too long ago.lol

picked up a really cheap pair of Elan 999 that were brand new but a few years old for about a hundy.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Oct 24, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Im now skiing Blizzard Bonafide's, for the last tree years, bought two more pair of em last season.
> I want to get Nordica Enforcer 100's & Volkl Confession's this season.....


I don't need any skis or anything I just need time to ski. To get to VT it takes 4 hours from CT. I only go mid week. If I get 10 or 15 days before I go away for the month I am lucky. 
I can't believe you bagged 160 days last year. Although El Niño hammered you at Mammoth ? Your video was from June right. You were a pro bumper? From the era of twister, twister, split or double daffy or the "throw your hand up and float heli" ?
Remember the Bud pro mogul tour?

I just aged myself...fuck I'm old.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 24, 2016)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> To get to VT it takes 4 hours from CT.


oh crap, i thought i might have a free couch to crash on at Alta. damn!

i lived in Wethersfield for the first few years of my life. still like me some Hartford Whalers!


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 24, 2016)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> I don't need any skis or anything I just need time to ski. To get to VT it takes 4 hours from CT. I only go mid week. If I get 10 or 15 days before I go away for the month I am lucky.
> I can't believe you bagged 160 days last year. Although El Niño hammered you at Mammoth ? Your video was from June right. You were a pro bumper? From the era of twister, twister, split or double daffy or the "throw your hand up and float heli" ?
> Remember the Bud pro mogul tour?
> 
> I just aged myself...fuck I'm old.



I don't NEED any gear or skis either...I have a problem with want and need though..
I skied at least 4 days a week, most weeks 5 days, from the start of the season to the end, so close to 160.
the video was Mammoth, Gravy chutes (baby gravy, tight one ) the helmet cam does not do the pitch any justice though.
Never a pro bumper, I did a few pro/ams though for fun, not points.
My era was all of the above... slow floating 3's was a favorite..


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Oct 24, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> oh crap, i thought i might have a free couch to crash on at Alta. damn!
> 
> i lived in Wethersfield for the first few years of my life. still like me some Hartford Whalers!


No but I will be in whistler from 1/24 through 2/27 of 2017


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 27, 2016)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> No but I will be in whistler from 1/24 through 2/27 of 2017


hey Alta, did you get my PM ?


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Oct 29, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> hey Alta, did you get my PM ?


did you get my email/


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 29, 2016)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> did you get my email/


yeah, all good


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 4, 2016)

http://snowbrains.com/mammoth-ca-backcountry-conditions-report-up-to-60-of-snowpack-up-high/


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 4, 2016)

CAREFUL out there this winter, folks....I'm _always_ watching from the tree lines....


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Nov 4, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> http://snowbrains.com/mammoth-ca-backcountry-conditions-report-up-to-60-of-snowpack-up-high/


my plans for whistler may be wrong ughhh


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 4, 2016)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> my plans for whistler may be wrong ughhh


What's up with whistler ?


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Nov 4, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> What's up with whistler ?


seems ok but rain at the bottom which is typical...I just like Tahoe and I did not think it would be so great since last year was el nino

https://www.whistlerblackcomb.com/mountain-info/snow-report#mountain-cams


----------



## elkamino (Nov 4, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> I don't NEED any gear or skis either...I have a problem with want and need though..
> I skied at least 4 days a week, most weeks 5 days, from the start of the season to the end, so close to 160.
> the video was Mammoth, Gravy chutes (baby gravy, tight one ) the helmet cam does not do the pitch any justice though.
> Never a pro bumper, I did a few pro/ams though for fun, not points.
> ...


160 kicks ass!


----------



## elkamino (Nov 4, 2016)

Doods I'm late to the party but pullin up a


----------



## elkamino (Nov 4, 2016)

I live in AK and we ski mostly b/c but after some suffering through a few rough global warming years my lady and I threw down for a weekday pass at Alyeska this year! First season pass in a decade and I'm stoked about that. The past 3 winters have sucked ass up here with lotsa high temps and low snow totals so we're rollin the dice on a better year... gotta happen, right?! 

Here's a shot from Marmot Mtn at Hatcher Pass, with one of my fave ski buds, Jack the Ripper. We just skied the lines in the background.
Dynafit Stokes, 191cm


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Nov 4, 2016)

elkamino said:


> Doods I'm late to the party but pullin up a View attachment 3822814


chair 84


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Nov 4, 2016)

Welcome elkamino, I have had Alaska on my radar for years. What is the deal with "road pass skiing" 
or is it just hike and skinning up there? @elkamino


----------



## elkamino (Nov 4, 2016)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> Welcome elkamino, I have had Alaska on my radar for years. What is the deal with "road pass skiing"
> or is it just hike and skinning up there? @elkamino


I love to ski Alta too... OMG Little Cottonwood and all that Wasnatch glory! Good stuff man and I miss the hell out of that Greatest Snow on Earth, sigh...

Road2road skiing isn't much of a thing here, far as I can tell in my 4 years skiing here. I was in MT for 20 years before. Most people skiing the AK b/c are motor-assist, far as I can tell. Those NOT using snowmachines mostly ski off a handful of passes- Turnagain, Summit, Hatcher and Thompson. There's no road 2 road skiing at Turnagain or Summit passes as the road takes a mellow route with no switchnbacks. Great skiing tho- here my babe doin her thing at Summit Pass, shit you not! A run off a mtn called Tri-Tip. You go girl lol!
 

There is a short blue-green road to road option at Hatcher that parallels a downhill mtb route. I've never skied that line but I've biked it, the terrain is mellow alder-packed and boring but still a good way to hitch runs without climbing. That said if you're already up at Hatcher you're surrounded by truly extraordinary terrain ABOVE the roads (see below), and that shit beckons if conditions allow. Not that my lady or I ski much scary shit anymore, we're in our 40s now and just try to have a good time getting after it in beautiful places with good friends. 

This pic was 2 years ago, late April at Hatcher Pass. Note the parking lot far right, down low, and the Rae Wallace Chutes to the left, all easily approached from the other side. We're on a spine called Microdot.
 

Lastly there's some "road assist" skiing at Thompson, but not any lines really worth doing without at least some hiking. For to-the-car skiing its as good as it gets anywhere, terrain and snow and access are all off the hook.

Here's Thompson Pass, early May last year. OMG that terrain right?!
  
Can't wait for the season!


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 5, 2016)

Beautiful Elkamino, tnx for the shots. Alaska is also a bucket list for me.
I'm in so cal, so bad snow years are real & getting worse. we had a good start last season, & a decent end.
Doubt I'll get as many days this season, but I'm game if there's snow...
Jonein' & praying for snow.....


----------



## Dr. Who (Nov 5, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> its 120 mi drive for me, I go up mon morning early, come home Fri night late, after traffic.
> I'd like to do Montana & Wyoming resorts, haven't been.


Best be on the top of your game for Jackson Hole! One of the most difficult in the country! Not up to that once you see it? Teton Village's is nice with the gondola ride up. Bring hydration and snacks up with you....


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 5, 2016)

Dr. Who said:


> Best be on the top of your game for Jackson Hole! One of the most difficult in the country! Not up to that once you see it? Teton Village's is nice with the gondola ride up. Bring hydration and snacks up with you....


Bring it !!! I may not huck it or charge it as hard as in my 20's & 30's, but I WILL ski it !! lol.....


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Nov 5, 2016)

Dr. Who said:


> Best be on the top of your game for Jackson Hole! One of the most difficult in the country! Not up to that once you see it? Teton Village's is nice with the gondola ride up. Bring hydration and snacks up with you....


He skied 160 days last year I think he will be fine @BobBitchen


----------



## elkamino (Nov 5, 2016)

The Wapta


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Nov 5, 2016)

Never gets old !


----------



## Dr. Who (Nov 6, 2016)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> He skied 160 days last year I think he will be fine @BobBitchen


Just saying for the benefit of those not familiar with Jackson Hole......
Be sure to hit the Silver dollar and if the guys with the shoe & boot repair are still open on the edge of town - They make some BAD ASS custom boots! (If your into boots at all)
If the little dinner is still open at the bottom of the Mtn (Ski down - walk some yards and on the right side facing away from the center runs.) The buffalo is great!


----------



## elkamino (Nov 12, 2016)

Touring near the 700 square mile Harding Icefield near Seward AK. In May. Ice in front of the skier is ~1500' deep. Spotted a big brown bear 10 min after this pic was taken


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 12, 2016)

Lindsey Vonn is out already this season...
Broken humerus 


I'v broke both of mine skiing


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Nov 12, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Lindsey Vonn is out already this season...
> Broken humerus
> View attachment 3829056
> 
> ...


I have a big titanium plate with 14 screws in my left femur.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Nov 12, 2016)

Anyone here from the Vancouver or Whistler BC area trying to plan ahead for my trip in February

I will be there from 1/27 through 2 /24/2017


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Nov 12, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Lindsey Vonn is out already this season...
> Broken humerus
> View attachment 3829056
> 
> I'v broke both of mine skiing


how you been Bob ? It's getting cold here should start skiing after thanksgiving. Heard Tahoe got some snow. Anything in Mammoth? @BobBitchen


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 12, 2016)

Im well, Mammoth got a little 18 - 36 in, & blown some. They opened the 10th, top to bottom, limited though.
It's been in the F'n 90's here !!!
jonesin' for snow


----------



## kelly4 (Nov 12, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Im now skiing Blizzard Bonafide's, for the last tree years, bought two more pair of em last season.
> I want to get Nordica Enforcer 100's & Volkl Confession's this season.....


I've also been on Bonafides for the last 4 years. Best all mountain ski ever made. 

Can't wait to take them to Alta and Snowbird.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 12, 2016)

kelly4 said:


> I've also been on Bonafides for the last 4 years. Best all mountain ski ever made.
> 
> Can't wait to take them to Alta and Snowbird.


I bought 2 pair last season to go with the set I already had.
badass ski for sure


----------



## Freddie Millergogo (Nov 17, 2016)

It is snowing pretty hard on Arapahoe today. Many spots in CO are getting snow.


----------



## Freddie Millergogo (Nov 17, 2016)

Breckenridge:
http://www.breckenridge.com/mountain/mountain-web-cams.aspx


----------



## elkamino (Nov 17, 2016)

Not enough at Alyeska yet but its comin

Bottom:
 

Top:


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Nov 17, 2016)

Man you guys are killing me, I get to go about once a year for a weekend these days. Used to have a place in VT back as a kid but have been going to breck the past few years


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 17, 2016)

We're finally getting some cooler weather down here, my local mtn started blowing today !
I also hit the Buy button on another set of skis this morning....
Good times !


----------



## Freddie Millergogo (Nov 17, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> We're finally getting some cooler weather down here, my local mtn started blowing today !
> I also hit the Buy button on another set of skis this morning....
> Good times !


What skis did you get?


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 18, 2016)

added a pair of Blizzard RC race Ti to the quiver


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Nov 18, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> We're finally getting some cooler weather down here, my local mtn started blowing today !
> I also hit the Buy button on another set of skis this morning....
> Good times !


What did you get Bob?


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 18, 2016)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/energy-environment/wp/2016/11/17/the-north-pole-is-an-insane-36-degrees-warmer-than-normal-as-winter-descends/?utm_term=.aa46c25409ec


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Nov 18, 2016)

That is disturbing info, its 70 degrees in Baltimore MD today? I think its just as warm in NYC?


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 19, 2016)

*Birds of Prey World Cup races in Beaver Creek canceled*
http://www.aspentimes.com/news/birds-of-prey-world-cup-races-in-beaver-creek-canceled/


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## elkamino (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## elkamino (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Freddie Millergogo (Nov 21, 2016)

elkamino said:


>


They use a lot of CGI in those videos.


----------



## elkamino (Nov 21, 2016)

Freddie Millergogo said:


> They use a lot of CGI in those videos.


----------



## BlazingGunner (Nov 22, 2016)

i'm heading up snowboarding next month when the mountain open's never been but looking forward to busting my ass lol

anyone got any tips on equipment i should bring not to freeze? i'll be renting a board


----------



## elkamino (Nov 23, 2016)

BlazingGunner said:


> i'm heading up snowboarding next month when the mountain open's never been but looking forward to busting my ass lol
> 
> anyone got any tips on equipment i should bring not to freeze? i'll be renting a board


Good luck @BlazingGunner and have fun! Far as tips, I got a few. 
1. Consider renting gear off the hill the day before you go as rental shops are often way cheaper than the resort. 
2. To avoid freezing just dress warm in layers so you can manage your temp and bring a change of clothes (leave in the car) in case you get wet- it can happen when you're learning. No offense but you'll have to work harder than your bros as you flail inefficiently and that heats up the core fast. So be careful not to overdress, burning up in winter clothing is a pain.
3. Let the lifty know you're a noob when you're getting on the chairlift, they'll slow it down and help you get on smoothly.
4. Go when the snow quality is GOOD, or better. Hard snow is a beatch to learn on as boarders slam themselves hard for the first few runs as they catch toe edges.
5. If the snow's good, get there earlier than you think you need to. Getting going takes time especially if you're a beginner and your friends will ditch you if they have to wait.
6. Most importantly: There's no friends on powder days. Period. So if you lose your friends in the White Room, never fear, just keep shredding and you'll connect once the pow's all slayed.
7. Smoke lotsa weed, but don't keep your kit or anything else in your butt pockets unless you want a seriously bruised ass.
8. Have fun and let us know how it goes.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 25, 2016)

@ilovetoskiatalta, Whistler, best in the nation with 69" base so far....


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 26, 2016)

local hill opened yesterday, rain falling @ my place now, 
expecting 4 - 6" @ resort level.
ready to go Mon morning


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 26, 2016)

and my new skis are @ UPS, sitting in a trailer,they wouldn't let me pick them up at their facility,
they need to make a delivery attempt first, on Monday, this hub has lost my last two orders .
Oh well, conditions call for rock ski's anyway......


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 26, 2016)

bout' time...............


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 27, 2016)

Mammoth 20" over night....


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 27, 2016)

Mikaela shiffrin is bad ass, watched her train this spring.
Good win


----------



## Freddie Millergogo (Nov 28, 2016)

BlazingGunner said:


> i'm heading up snowboarding next month when the mountain open's never been but looking forward to busting my ass lol
> 
> anyone got any tips on equipment i should bring not to freeze? i'll be renting a board


Good warm socks. Wal Mart has some that are decent. 3 for about $9.87.
Gloves with Thinsulate. Wal Mart has some decent cheapies for $8
A hat.
Maybe long underwear or something like that. Lycra body suit.


----------



## Freddie Millergogo (Nov 29, 2016)

Breckenridge - bitches!


----------



## Freddie Millergogo (Nov 29, 2016)

elkamino said:


> View attachment 3836857


It was a joke bro.


----------



## Freddie Millergogo (Nov 30, 2016)

Telluride - biotchees!


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 30, 2016)

Nice to be getting some turns in again.....


----------



## Freddie Millergogo (Nov 30, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Nice to be getting some turns in again.....


Did your new skis show up?


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 30, 2016)

S/b waiting for me when I get home


----------



## Freddie Millergogo (Dec 2, 2016)

Steamboat - bitches!


----------



## GroErr (Dec 2, 2016)

F'krs, I'm in Ontario Canada and all we've seen so far was about 4" a couple of weeks ago, then rain and 50-60 temps, time to move


----------



## Freddie Millergogo (Dec 2, 2016)

GroErr said:


> F'krs, I'm in Ontario Canada and all we've seen so far was about 4" a couple of weeks ago, then rain and 50-60 temps, time to move


Ha ha. I think it is heading your way bro. Colorado is getting snow. I think early next week it will get even colder and it should be in your area later next week.

Man if you like skiing - Colo is the place to be.

Looks pretty good at Whistler


----------



## GroErr (Dec 2, 2016)

Freddie Millergogo said:


> Ha ha. I think it is heading your way bro. Colorado is getting snow. I think early next week it will get even colder and it should be in your area later next week.


Yeah, keep hearing that over here and then we get shit. Couple of runs were open last week but shit for snow, they gave up trying to make it cause it was all melting again. Don't like hitting dirt/grass, too old for that shit


----------



## Freddie Millergogo (Dec 3, 2016)

Beaver Creek - biotechees!


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 3, 2016)

first week of skiing kicked ass.
I skied a friends Rossi Hero's, 12 meter.
what a ski.
More of the mountain to open this weekend, temps in the teens & twentys, dry air, good snow making.
Was cold yesterday with the santa ana head wind.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 3, 2016)

Having fun already this season.


----------



## Freddie Millergogo (Dec 4, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3845193 View attachment 3845194 View attachment 3845195 View attachment 3845196 View attachment 3845197
> Having fun already this season.


Nice photo shopping bro.  Pretty sick. Beautiful spot.

You look pretty young for Tony Clifton.


----------



## Freddie Millergogo (Dec 5, 2016)

Loveland - Bitches!


----------



## Budddha (Dec 6, 2016)

Whats up guys im late to the party... im not a pro but i can get down the mountain. ive been boarding for going on 25 years. ive been almost everywhere in ca over the years. im cheap and have kids so i have season pass at boreal in truckee. i try to go 1-4 times a week depending on my schedule. my park board is a santa cruz riot and my powder board is soon to be an arbor cosa nostra or an iguchi pro splitboard.(the wife said shes getting me one of them for xmas) i can ski but im a snowboarder.

If anyone in norcal(especially around sac) wants to hit the slopes im ready. we can carpool or meet up there. i bring beer, smoke, and food usually. i can chill on the easy stuff or jump off small cliffs if thats your kinda thing. just need atleast a couple days in advance to clear my schedule.

Ill be out at boreal tomorrow... hope they have the damn half pipe ready this time


----------



## Budddha (Dec 6, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3845193 View attachment 3845194 View attachment 3845195 View attachment 3845196 View attachment 3845197
> Having fun already this season.


Where are you zmuda? is that lake tahoe? looks familiar


----------



## elkamino (Dec 6, 2016)

Its a few years old but here's a still pulled from a video of skiing in Glacier NP a few summers ago. This snowfield was atop glacier that had a few cracks in it, we thought we'd made our way past all of em and was lettin er rip when out of nowhere appears this ugly, must-huck crevasse! Technically a moat but whatever, I'm still shittin me pants! 

Lol, lived to ski another day... 

You can see my buddy's tracks to the right, he'd just had the same experience...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 6, 2016)

Budddha said:


> Where are you zmuda? is that lake tahoe? looks familiar


That's tahoe alright! Just skied northstar sunday so probably a bit closer to you up there.

Would love to meet up and hit the slopes this season!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 6, 2016)

elkamino said:


> Its a few years old but here's a still pulled from a video of skiing in Glacier NP a few summers ago. This snowfield was atop glacier that had a few cracks in it, we thought we'd made our way past all of em and was lettin er rip when out of nowhere appears this ugly, must-huck crevasse! Technically a moat but whatever, I'm still shittin me pants!
> 
> Lol, lived to ski another day...View attachment 3847127
> 
> You can see my buddy's tracks to the right, he'd just had the same experience...


OH SHIT dude! That's an incredible photo.

Fuck it, huck it!


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 9, 2016)

Fuq yea....


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 9, 2016)

Another day in paradise . ....
Missed the storms again high rh last night, no snow blow.
Bluebird this morning...
Have a good day at work all ,...I'm a work on my turns


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 9, 2016)

Only grommers open now, still have a decision to make . .


----------



## elkamino (Dec 9, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3849494
> Only grommers open now, still have a decision to make . .


Gdamn that parking lot is DRY...


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 10, 2016)

elkamino said:


> Gdamn that parking lot is DRY...


Yea, only one small storm so far, lots of snow making though, unlimited water from lake,as long as temps & RH are low, they blow.
60% of the hill is open, all grommers, getting old already, but still fun.
I'm home for the weekend for plant maintenance.
A couple of storms Mammoths way coming, maybe we will get the tail end.


----------



## elkamino (Dec 10, 2016)

Check this '80s version of best (worst) ski wipeouts- there's some horrible-to-watch, broken face stuff early on i don't really care to watch. But fast forward to the the top 2 at 2:09. #2 is a giant ON-AREA avalanche (oops!) that entrains at least 1 skier. But its the #1 wipeout at 2:22 that will have you laughing your ass off. She clearly chose the right garment wax for the conditions, and crushes a nearly 30-second bump run... think could you beat her in a mogul race @BobBitchen ?!


----------



## elkamino (Dec 10, 2016)

Skied in the low clouds at Alyeska yesterday, it was gray all day and only the lower mtn is open. All mg/pp. The sun broke through a little bit, and here's a view toward the upper mtn from the lower chair. Can't wait til they open the whole Mtn! Still its fun to get out and rip, and I'm working on skiing backwards.

At least its a scenic drive to the mountain, these were all shot from the car...


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Dec 11, 2016)

BlazingGunner said:


> i'm heading up snowboarding next month when the mountain open's never been but looking forward to busting my ass lol
> 
> anyone got any tips on equipment i should bring not to freeze? i'll be renting a board


When I learned to snowboard I used my hockey pants and elbow pads and a helmet...It saved me a lot of pain.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Dec 11, 2016)

@BobBitchen @elkamino 

http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/new-york/weather-radar-interactive

heading up, report back tomorrow


----------



## elkamino (Dec 11, 2016)

"I want everyone who is not an expert skier to leave the room."
lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 13, 2016)

Need some snow in so cal .................
59° yesterday @ top
Icy/granular 

Storm due thurs/fri snow to 4000 forcast


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Dec 13, 2016)

Had 6-8 inches of snow in vt on an empty monday...good way to start the season.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 13, 2016)

Can't wait to hit some fresh pow!


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 14, 2016)

Inversion layer all week mid 40's on hill 30's at parking level.
Fuqin' drought ! small storm, 2-4" rain in town forcast, tomorrow & fri
Snow level 7000 thurs, 4000 fri.....

noting but grommers..."rippin n a tearin".......


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Dec 14, 2016)

I might ride over Steamboat before the weekend. Web cam today.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 16, 2016)

Mammoth......get some.....


----------



## elkamino (Dec 16, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Mammoth......get some.....
> View attachment 3855022


4 feet-plus ???!!!


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 16, 2016)

elkamino said:


> 4 feet-plus ???!!!


and still dumpin' !!!


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 18, 2016)

looks to be about 12' up top, 6' of 16 foot sign buried up top...


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 21, 2016)

Started out a light mist, turned to full on rain, top to bottom inversion layer still.
Local hill is fuqed if it doesn't change soon.
Stabing outside my room last night, good times....


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 22, 2016)

Still raining , decided to come home , not going to turn to snow untill sat pm, forcast.
Scetchey drive down the hill, lots of major rock slides, waser/dryer size boulders across the road in a few places, hard to see in the fog, more good times....


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 22, 2016)

@ilovetoskiatalta ...still no email ???


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 22, 2016)

@Joedank


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 22, 2016)

can't bear the rain up here either...


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Dec 23, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> @ilovetoskiatalta ...still no email ???


I sent it today I'm skiing sorry have a great Christmas. 

VT is just cold just ok here, better than working tho.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Dec 24, 2016)

Anyone from the Vancouver or Whistler BC area on here? I am heading there end on January until end of February?
Not sure where to get bud in Canada?


----------



## elkamino (Dec 24, 2016)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> Anyone from the Vancouver or Whistler BC area on here? I am heading there end on January until end of February?
> Not sure where to get bud in Canada?



I used to live in Montana and we skied up in BC a bunch. Go downtown to any dispensary and you'll find hookups selling dank right out front of the store.

No one, not even the cops, give two shits about folks smokin weed in Vansterdam.

Good luck!

Also:
https://www.cannabisdispensary.ca/


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Dec 24, 2016)

I keep getting updated banner ads that Telluride has 100 inches. LOL! The weed and skiing is better in CO.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 24, 2016)

last two 24hr dumps....


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Dec 24, 2016)

I am hoping whistler will be getting the goods. VT had a few inches of new snow, basically dust on crust.

Everyone here have a good holiday.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Dec 24, 2016)

elkamino said:


> I used to live in Montana and we skied up in BC a bunch. Go downtown to any dispensary and you'll find hookups selling dank right out front of the store.
> 
> No one, not even the cops, give two shits about folks smokin weed in Vansterdam.
> 
> ...


Thank you sir I will check it out. I was able to get some last time I was up there from a cab driver hook up.
I like the selection they have at the dispesaey....I saw shishkaberry x god and an island sweet skunk. Brings me back to when I was growing cash crop ken seeds....stuff was full blown producer quantity and amazing quality.


----------



## elkamino (Dec 24, 2016)

Still need more snow at Alyeska but its been sunny, fast and fun. Got a few powder shots yesterday as they opened up a new area.

Big storm forecast for tonight/Xmas, 18" or so!


*National Weather Service Forecast for: *6 Miles ENE Silvertip AK
Issued by: National Weather Service Anchorage, AK
Updated: 5:41 am AKST Dec 24, 2016

*Winter Weather Advisory*

*This Afternoon*
Snow. High near 24. East wind 25 to 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. Total daytime snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.
*Tonight*

Snow. The snow could be heavy at times. Low around 24. East wind 30 to 35 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 6 to 9 inches possible.
*Christmas Day*

Snow. High near 29. East wind 15 to 25 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 5 to 8 inches possible.
*Sunday Night*

Snow. Low around 21. East wind 5 to 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Dec 24, 2016)

elkamino said:


> View attachment 3860360 View attachment 3860361 View attachment 3860362 View attachment 3860364
> 
> Still need more snow at Alyeska but its been sunny, fast and fun. Got a few powder shots yesterday as they opened up a new area.
> 
> ...


next year I am either going to Alaska or back to Japan...that was the best skiing of my life, end of story period.
Believe the Japan hype


----------



## elkamino (Dec 24, 2016)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> next year I am either going to Alaska or back to Japan...that was the best skiing of my life, end of story period.
> Believe the Japan hype


Hit me up if you come up here to rip Alyeska, I know some good lines and where the smoke shacks are...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 25, 2016)

Blower pow day yesterday. 

Took more face shots than Jenna Jameson.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Dec 26, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Blower pow day yesterday.
> 
> Took more face shots than Jenna Jameson.


where was this pow day?


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 27, 2016)

MMJ Dreaming 99 said:


> LOL! The weed and skiing is better in CO.


"Dreaming"


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 30, 2016)

night skied a couple of nights ago to get away from holiday crowds, I wasn't the only one with that brainstorm........too fookin' crowded... be back next week


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 4, 2017)

Howard Sheckter weather forecast for Mammoth :
Originally Posted by *cosmoliu*

Mammoth is about to get hammered! Here's an excerpt from Howard's forecast that just came to my inbox:





*AR Event Discussion
From Mammothweather.com*

The Dweebs have been watching the global models and their handling of a weather pattern that has already happened before in early December and has been destined to repeat itself again now for January.

It appears that the current Arctic front will stall itself out, mostly north of 40N and give way to a strong under cutting, subtropical jet which will eventually couple with the polar jet later this week. 

The trend of ensembles are nothing less exciting than the event itself which may deliver some 5 to 8 feet of snow to the town of Mammoth, (If it is all snow) and some _*12 to 16 feet over the upper elevations of Mammoth MT over the next 7 days.*_

We will have two Atmospheric River events, one light to moderate one mid week and the other AR event will hit Saturday into the followingMonday.

Folks…that one will really get your attention! So pineapple up and here we go!

The first salvo will hit between Tuesday and Wednesday with some 6 to 12+ inches of snow. The tempo and amounts will pick up each 24 hour period thereafter.

This is a developing pattern with the forecast ability of the details likely only within a 24 to 48 hour period before each surge.

The crescendo is likely over the upcoming weekend into the following week.

*Get the shovels ready and the snow blowers fired up and working. We should have a wild 7 days ahead, beginning soon….

12' to 16' on upper mtn *


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Jan 4, 2017)

Holy Shit


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 4, 2017)

Mt Crested Butte, I'm comin' for ya this weekend! 9" today, 9" thurs, 3"friday and sunny Saturday and Sunday.

Anybody give any advice for runs/lifts to hit up? Only been there in the summer twice.


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Jan 4, 2017)

Breckenridge


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 4, 2017)

MMJ Dreaming 99 said:


> Breckenridge


looks like my backyard right now. except for the snow fences. lol. let it snow, let it snow let it snow.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 4, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3868610 View attachment 3868613


bring that shit this way por favor!


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Jan 4, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3868610 View attachment 3868613


dude thats the fucking goods


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 5, 2017)

Avi control & digging the chairs out should take a couple of days.....
Even getting to the hill will be tough.
Gonna be another July 4 closing....or longer maybe ?
Bring it


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 9, 2017)

It's been dumping rain by the bucket on the mountain ! 
If only the temps would drop. 

This sucks............


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 9, 2017)

Meanwhile in Mammoth . ....
Mid mountain


----------



## elkamino (Jan 9, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> It's been dumping rain by the bucket on the mountain !
> If only the temps would drop.
> 
> This sucks............


Sorry to hear bruh wish it was  instead


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 9, 2017)

I was bummed Saturday. was supposed to take a few runs with Angelina Jolie at Crested Butte but she was a no show cause of the 15 below temps. now i know why Brad dumped her! lol. 

missed the powder by a day but still had some fresh in the trees. nowhere near what @BobBitchen is encountering though. never knew you could have too much snow, sex or drugs. lol.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Jan 11, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3873643


That does not look good? 
Is that Manmoth @BobBitchen


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 11, 2017)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> That does not look good?
> Is that Manmoth @BobBitchen


no, thats local so cal mnt.
Mammoth report 
"2017 is off to an awesome start – we’ve been hit with a series of super storms, dropping 113–200" in only 8 days. Here's to a sweet, long season ahead."

200" in 8 dayz


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 11, 2017)

Mammoth has "too much" snow......
Only able to get two lower lifts open the last few days...
30' cornices at top...
20' slab avalanches 
And we , so cal , are getting rain, a good amount too, for here.
I am planning on going up to mammoth in early march, untill closing, maybe later than July 4th this year
A chance the rain will turn to snow tonight through Sunday local.


Too much snow ?....wtf?.......


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 11, 2017)

chr 14....Mammoth


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Jan 12, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> Mammoth has "too much" snow......
> Only able to get two lower lifts open the last few days...
> 30' cornices at top...
> 20' slab avalanches
> ...


Monarch in southern Colo has the same problem. It is not the biggest runs/place in CO but they get the most snow each year. Closed due to workers cannot get to the slopes to work and avalanche concerns


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 12, 2017)

some light reading while on that slow boring chair.......
https://www.outsideonline.com/2069911/your-local-chairlift-death-trap?utm_source=dispatch&utm_medium=newsletter&utm_campaign=01122017&spMailingID=27547276&spUserID=NDAyNTQ2NTMzMjkzS0&spJobID=962381811&spReportId=OTYyMzgxODExS0


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 13, 2017)

finally a little local snow
 
summit base


----------



## elkamino (Jan 13, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> finally a little local snow
> View attachment 3875343
> summit base


You skiin pow today?


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 13, 2017)

elkamino said:


> You skiin pow today?


home for a few days, three days of skiing rain harshed my mellow,
back up mon or tues


----------



## Budddha (Jan 15, 2017)

200+ inches dropped in NorCal over 3-4day storm. 

It was awesome yesterday. But I went a week ago and dislocated my shoulder when I fell on some ice dusted with snow.  It was my baby girls first day skiing and she wanted to go to the top so dad popped that shit back into socket and went to the top... omfg every bump and mogul felt like being struck by lightning in my shoulder. But I'd do it again if I could see my 4 year old go top to bottom w/o falling on her first day . I was proud as shit when she passed up the adults taking lessons near the bottom.

It was a great day... mostly. Then we drove back through a mini blizzard because my wife was too cheap to spend 70 bucks on a room. It took us an hour to get up there; and about 8 to get back.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 15, 2017)

Budddha said:


> 200+ inches dropped in NorCal over 3-4day storm.
> 
> It was awesome yesterday. But I went a week ago and dislocated my shoulder when I fell on some ice dusted with snow.  It was my baby girls first day skiing and she wanted to go to the top so dad popped that shit back into socket and went to the top... omfg every bump and mogul felt like being struck by lightning in my shoulder. But I'd do it again if I could see my 4 year old go top to bottom w/o falling on her first day . I was proud as shit when she passed up the adults taking lessons near the bottom.
> 
> It was a great day... mostly. Then we drove back through a mini blizzard because my wife was too cheap to spend 70 bucks on a room. It took us an hour to get up there; and about 8 to get back.


I love to see the invincibility of kids on the slope. My kids love it, now 23-25 and both have some kind of 5 state pass and make use of it!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 18, 2017)

Spectacular day of skiing yesterday, hero snow, blue sky's , cool temps, good weed......
gonna get some more today !


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 19, 2017)

4"in in town this morning , 6-10 up top they say, expecting 2-4 ft by tues.
Yesterday was killer again.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Jan 19, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> 4"in in town this morning , 6-10 up top they say, expecting 2-4 ft by tues.
> Yesterday was killer again.


you have to go easy on us Bob not everyone gets to do that every day LOL


----------



## elkamino (Jan 19, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> Spectacular day of skiing yesterday, hero snow, blue sky's , cool temps, good weed......
> gonna get some more today !





BobBitchen said:


> 4"in in town this morning , 6-10 up top they say, expecting 2-4 ft by tues.
> Yesterday was killer again.


Right on Bob, go get it!

Here at Alyeska its been good, got many feet last week and the skiing's been good. Today about 30% more of the mountain opens, all steep stuff that's been closed for the last 2 years! Yeah the weather's been that shitty, plus Southcentral AK had this weird avie phenomenon last year of glide cracks, everywhere, not just the b/c but on-area at Alyeska too. That kept terrain closed too.

Anyway today's the N Face opener, so the mtn's steepest lines are also untracked top-to-bottom! We'll be on the first few chairs hell yeah. It'll be good but its -5F right now ,heading only 2 zero degrees at noon. So we'll dress warm, and hopefully that'll keep a bunch of the posers away!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 19, 2017)

a foot plus of fresh on top, sun broke through for a minute.
Spent a good chunk of time digging out of a gully I skied into, dropped into it,
heel eject, superman into snowbank, snow up to my underarms, 
a fight for a while getting a platform to get my boots back in.
Good times


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 24, 2017)

Mammoth looks rediculous . .
http://mammothsnowman.com

246"I in January


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 24, 2017)

Ski Patroler killed today at Squaw , explosives ! Doing avi control !
Sad...


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 24, 2017)

nor'easter hitting us pretty hard right now gunna have to take the sleds out tomorrow!!


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Jan 24, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> Ski Patroler killed today at Squaw , explosives ! Doing avi control !
> Sad...


I hope the squaw dogs are ok...heading to whistler on Thursday. How are you feeling Bob?

I hope I can get something from a dispensary ?


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 24, 2017)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> I hope the squaw dogs are ok...heading to whistler on Thursday. How are you feeling Bob?
> 
> I hope I can get something from a dispensary ?


Doing a lot better today. Was thinking of going up tomorrow, but will give it another day., don't want to push it. I was able to get some plant work done this morning.

Have a killer time, it's a great season for sure.
Safety thrid......


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 28, 2017)

@ilovetoskiatalta 
well....howsit bra ?
whistler or blackcomb ?


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Jan 28, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> @ilovetoskiatalta
> well....howsit bra ?
> whistler or blackcomb ?


@BobBitchen just arrived yesterday. Went to the dispensary that @elkamino told me about(thanks bro good looking) then went to Capilano Suspension Bridge then went up to Whistler last night.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 28, 2017)

You look well stocked !
Have a great time, sow should be killer.


----------



## elkamino (Jan 31, 2017)

Snow's been good in AK but now things are unstable. 

Check this (NOT photoshopped) pic out the window of the mid-mtn bar, a patroller skiing away from the 5' crown left by some blasting they did on the N face. While we were inside drinking. The blasted pocket ran all the way to the bottom and unstable snow's since kept the whole face closed for almost a week now.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Jan 31, 2017)

It is just a frozen tundra in Whistler....I flew almost 3,000 miles to ski ice LOL
On the other hand the smoke up here is quite nice.


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 2, 2017)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> It is just a frozen tundra in Whistler....I flew almost 3,000 miles to ski ice LOL
> On the other hand the smoke up here is quite nice.


Plenty of time to ski Mammoth , I heard yesterday that they plan on staying open all year, Sept 18th was the latest they stayed open in the past I believe.
I'm going up next week for the SIA demo, get to test next year's ski's for a shop here.
Did it last year and had a blast. 
Hope your having a great time with the conditions as they are.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Feb 2, 2017)

@BobBitchen Blasting laps on the crystal ridge express. A single lap on is 1,900 vert...this place is big. I lived at Squaw and it is big, now Squaw with Alpine is a combined 6,200 acres. Mammoth is 3,500 acres. This place is 8,100 acres. I lived at Alta years back and Alta/Snowbird is 4,700 acres with awesome B/C access. It's crazy on the weekend but like any other place mid week is empty.

It is stupid expensive but what ski area is not, now just waiting for snow.


----------



## Budddha (Feb 2, 2017)

My shoulder still hurts still after about a month lol... I think I may have fractured something when I dislocated my shoulder. I've been working and boarding still. Anyone else think I should get X-rays? I've done sports all my life so I'm not new to breaks and sprains. Nothing broke and it's not sprained. It did pop back into socket, so I know it was dislocated; and I'm not a tard. I have about 95% of my normal range of motion in my arm. What do you guys think? I have insurance... just don't really have the time. Any ideas gentlemen


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Feb 5, 2017)

@BobBitchen 20" in two days...Saturday standing in line at 7:30am, Sunday at 8am with all the other crazies. Thigh deep both days but only for a few runs. This place got tracked out by 10:30am. You can see an entire face get eaten in a matter of minutes. It is almost like watching a video that is on high speed.

Can't complain about two pow days in a row. Today was nice since it had a 10" base from the day before.


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 5, 2017)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> @BobBitchen 20" in two days...Saturday standing in line at 7:30am, Sunday at 8am with all the other crazies. Thigh deep both days but only for a few runs. This place got tracked out by 10:30am. You can see an entire face get eaten in a matter of minutes. It is almost like watching a video that is on high speed.
> 
> Can't complain about two pow days in a row. Today was nice since it had a 10" base from the day before.


Glad conditions changed for you, and you're getting some fresh, Whistler is killer .
Next week's ski testing may not take place, Mammoth is in for more weather holds it looks like,two - four feet expected with high winds. Debating driving up, sucks.
How much longer are you in Whistler ?


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 10, 2017)

Sia demo at mammoth was canceled , they clocked 131mph winds at mid mountain , top of chair 1 according to ski patrol Web site....then it rained for two days, 

I stayed local, it was in the mid 60's , spring skiing here.
Record snow this year but more rain days than i'v ever seen....


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Feb 10, 2017)

@BobBitchen I am staying until either2/17 or 2/24(I have the house until 2/24)
We got hammered up her in the last 48 hours at least 20 inches.
standing in line yesterday with all the other crazies. Today I am hoping they open the upper mountain.


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 11, 2017)

they did a Jeep commercial at snow summit yesterday morning, the jeeps couldn't make it through the snow to the bottom lift filming location, they had to drag them there by snowcat  lol......wont see that part in the commercial I bet.

Im shooting for Mammoth this week, weather break for about 3 or 4 days it looks like. They are over 400" already by Feb.


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 14, 2017)

I can't believe the amount of snow here in mammoth ! Pix don't do justice . 
Hero snow top to bottom .
Rippin' n a tearin'........


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Feb 25, 2017)

@BobBitchen dud can I come to mammoth?
Whistler did not get any more snow back in NYC...Norcal next


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 25, 2017)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> @BobBitchen dud can I come to mammoth?
> Whistler did not get any more snow back in NYC...Norcal next


over 500" so far & still coming, the last two weeks were the best Iv ever seen, skied shit that hasn't been
accessible for years !
Mammoth should be open looong after the 4th of july...
come on up, I'll show ya the goods !!
love to upload some pic's, but.......


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Feb 26, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> over 500" so far & still coming, the last two weeks were the best Iv ever seen, skied shit that hasn't been
> accessible for years !
> Mammoth should be open looong after the 4th of july...
> come on up, I'll show ya the goods !!
> love to upload some pic's, but.......


Where do you fly in to? 

I have never been there actually.


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 26, 2017)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> Where do you fly in to?
> 
> I have never been there actually.


Mammoth has an airport, but with the winds they have there.... it sometimes is a wild ride.

here are a few airports within 50 - 100 miles : http://disween.com/airports-near/mammoth-lakes-ca-us


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 26, 2017)

when you leave your Mercedes in the Von's parking lot during a 10' weekend dump and the plow driver is working double shifts !


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 26, 2017)

doin' laps...


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 26, 2017)

Found my ride in this pic from an article in freeskier magazine about cali snow fall.
http://freeskier.com/stories/gallery-50-plus-feet-of-snow-in-california-right-now-enough-to-ski-till-summer


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Mar 2, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


>


Tomahawk city...I like those bump knee patches ya got there @BobBitchen how are those bluebird days ?


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 3, 2017)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> Tomahawk city...I like those bump knee patches ya got there @BobBitchen how are those bluebird days ?


I like it much better than storm day's , I had my share, skiing in a long sleeve t shirt yesterday @ Summit .
The snow was unbelievably good this week local.
Gonna be a long season @ mammoth this year, ya still have time to come out this spring & enjoy some of the best corn snow on the planet.
My mammoth pass isn't valid until April 17th , then I'll be there daily .


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 9, 2017)

Spring has arrived , t shirts & bikinis out yesterday. Early corn snow. Forcast 64 + today


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 11, 2017)

http://kutv.com/news/offbeat/watch-avalanche-rescue-dog-slides-down-california-slopes-for-fun


----------



## elkamino (Mar 24, 2017)

March has been very dry here in AK but cold. Snow quality has stayed descent and the snowpack's been mostly stable. Some Montana buddies came up and we slayed Turnagain Pass for 7 straight days.


----------



## elkamino (Mar 24, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> http://kutv.com/news/offbeat/watch-avalanche-rescue-dog-slides-down-california-slopes-for-fun


...and that's an awesome dog!


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Mar 27, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> http://kutv.com/news/offbeat/watch-avalanche-rescue-dog-slides-down-california-slopes-for-fun


Hey @BobBitchen hows your spring going? I'm supposed to head to Tuckermans this weekend. How is the snow pack holding up?
I was wondering do the blue balls stretch a lot? I have limited space and since it's a fem seed I hope it will go smoothly. I hope all is well.


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 28, 2017)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> Hey @BobBitchen hows your spring going? I'm supposed to head to Tuckermans this weekend. How is the snow pack holding up?
> I was wondering do the blue balls stretch a lot? I have limited space and since it's a fem seed I hope it will go smoothly. I hope all is well.


Another 2-4 ft this past week @ mammoth, not sure about tahoe. Snow should be killer for a few months anyway. I'm still doing local, though this is the last week for me here, my mammoth pass is valid April 1, so I'll start heading up to mam weekly next week .
I don't remember the blue balls stretching very much at all. . I haven't run it for awhile though . 
Swing on down to mammoth when your done at tuckermans.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 2, 2017)

hasta manana.......


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 6, 2017)

^^^ didn't disappointe ! a few great spring days, perfect snow/weather, came home a day early, high winds this morning, top on wind hold, 
with a storm behind, expecting another 3 - 5ft this weekend. 
Next week will rock for sure.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 7, 2017)

winter isn't done yet....
 
Mammoth...


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Apr 8, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> winter isn't done yet....
> View attachment 3920496
> Mammoth...


this has to be close to a record season, btw i popped two of the bluebells seeds...can't wait thanks again. @BobBitchen


----------



## elkamino (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Apr 14, 2017)

Squaw bought Mammoth

https://www.google.com/amp/www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-mammoth-acquired-20170412-story,amp.html


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 14, 2017)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> Squaw bought Mammoth
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-mammoth-acquired-20170412-story,amp.html


rode up with a few instructor/supervisors this week, no one is sure if its a good thing yet.
Im not gonna worry about it this season.
I may have broke a rib or two this week in a high speed get off .
Didn't hurt to ski, but loading & unloading the chairs were agony, sleeping & breathing also is compromised. Came home early to heal. Not used to falling, sucks harder as I get older .

@ ilovetoskiatalta , get out here if you can, Iv never seen this good of conditions.
Spoke to a patroler about snow accumulations, he was telling me that a run (upper dry creek ) has 80 ft of snow, accumulation & wind fill !!
Continuing storms are reloading as you sleep.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Apr 14, 2017)

@BobBitchen i am but I can not leave until may. 
So far only one of the two blue balls popped. This has been the worst year for germinating. I about 50%
Last year was 100% 

I bailed hard in a two foot storm skiing hero bumbs. Forgetting that I'm old and only ski 40 days a year and not 80. 

Getting old sucks


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 14, 2017)

mine was on peerrrrfect hero groomer snow on an intermediate hill carving tight turns, pushed too hard, buried down hill ski at the top of a turn, ejected, went over the bars, landed on my fist/pole handle lower rib cage on the side.
Hill photographer caught a few turns just prior to crash, wish he would have got the upside down air !!
 

I may take next week off to heal  

May, June , & July are my favorite months up there, corn snow that will blow you away !!


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 14, 2017)

another 8" last night...

 light crowds @ main lodge

 
chillaxin' @ mcCoy station


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Apr 16, 2017)

How are you feeling @BobBitchen ?
I have one blue balls seedling out of two. 
Hoping to make it out west in May. 
Who is the hottie in goggles?


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 16, 2017)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> How are you feeling @BobBitchen ?
> I have one blue balls seedling out of two.
> Hoping to make it out west in May.
> Who is the hottie in goggles?


feeling a bit better, going back up wed. Hope that BB is female bro.
Don't know who she is, I was just checking new snow at mccoy station on web cam.
speaking of new snow :
IG pix..
 
not bad for mid april


----------



## BobBitchen (May 2, 2017)

@ilovetoskiatalta , when are you planning to come up to Mammoth ? It is skiing fantastic right now.
R& T..........


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (May 2, 2017)

@BobBitchen ehen was that taken? 
It looks mid season. I'm trying to get there hopefully by mid month. 
What time until it is mashed potatoes?


----------



## BobBitchen (May 3, 2017)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> @BobBitchen ehen was that taken?
> It looks mid season. I'm trying to get there hopefully by mid month.
> What time until it is mashed potatoes?


Yea, those pix were mid April I believe. Snow was rock hard most of last week, and soft spring snow this week, it's been high 50's , low 60's this week. Top of the mountain stays good all day, bottom is pretty soft by 1pm. Expecting a small storm this weekend, forecast 4 - 6"....


----------



## BobBitchen (May 8, 2017)

super park opens today @ Mammoth....400+ pro's up...
starter booter..


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (May 10, 2017)

I heard it snowed mashed potatoes the other day @BobBitchen


----------



## BobBitchen (May 10, 2017)

7" new, 
soft snow is just another challenge ,it is spring after all, just add speed and point to em' down! 
I'm taking this week off to heal a little.
back up Monday


----------



## elkamino (May 10, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> just add speed and point to em' down


+ strong legs + enough ski = bliss. 

Just got a speedometer for my phone and clocked 69.8 mph the other day, that's prolly the fastest I've ever gone lol


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (May 10, 2017)

@BobBitchen @elkamino make elevens


----------



## BobBitchen (May 27, 2017)

@ilovetoskiatalta 
this past weeks conditions..


----------



## elkamino (May 27, 2017)

TWENTY-FIVE FEET... on Memorial Day Wknd. Holy shit.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 27, 2017)

elkamino said:


> TWENTY-FIVE FEET... on Memorial Day Wknd. Holy shit.


Blows my mind every chair up !


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (May 27, 2017)

That is so crazy...are they going to make through summer?


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (May 27, 2017)

RIP Greg Allman


----------



## BobBitchen (May 27, 2017)

Confirmed through August , last rumors were Labor day, and year-round !
Hope my body can handle it...lol..I'm fu*kin' beat up now !
It's funny, where there are usually 15ft trees & rock groupings there's nothing but snow!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 1, 2017)

@ilovetoskiatalta , I see Killington opened today for June skiing, you make it up ?


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 1, 2017)

Still a butt load of snow here


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Jun 2, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> @ilovetoskiatalta , I see Killington opened today for June skiing, you make it up ?


Good old superstar...I did not sadly the new job has been my focus.
I still look at the flights to see if I can get away. When I look at that last video I just shake my head on how much snow there still is.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 2, 2017)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> Good old superstar...I did not sadly the new job has been my focus.
> I still look at the flights to see if I can get away. When I look at that last video I just shake my head on how much snow there still is.


They just pulled the bamboo this week from under one of the lower chairs, finally enough ground clearance , in June ! 
Conditions this week have been unbelievably good....


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 12, 2017)

Snow was getting dirty last week, a little new to freshen things up..


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 14, 2017)

Last June this week & today... 
From mammoth inn lot


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 17, 2017)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154896245118440


Ted Ligety....6/15/17...Mammoth


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 19, 2017)

Just gotta say, I love the pics in this thread. Never skied a day in my life but keep telling myself that I want to.. prolly never will.. anyway great thread guys!!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 19, 2017)

Baked, impulse buy arrived today.
8 days from order. Denmark to So Cal
free shipping..ntb


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Aug 19, 2017)

Hahahah @BobBitchen it started with these boots that the add on sidline swap said "used only 5 days".
Which then turned into Marker Kingpin 13's and then a used pair of Mantras.
The black Crows were everywhere in Whistler. What are you going to mount on them? LOL


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 19, 2017)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> Hahahah @BobBitchen it started with these boots that the add on sidline swap said "used only 5 days".
> Which then turned into Marker Kingpin 13's and then a used pair of Mantras.
> The black Crows were everywhere in Whistler. What are you going to mount on them? LOLView attachment 3997406View attachment 3997407View attachment 3997408


I hear Marker is discontinuing the king pin, good grab.
I cheaped out on the bindings, (usually do, unless pro-form ) I went with Marker squire


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 19, 2017)

the ski is a light park ski, doubt it will be a daily, just something different to play on. Found a good deal.
I spent most of last year on the Rossi st hero's, what a fun ski, and the blizzard Bonefide's (x2).
These are 90 underfoot with a 17m radius. s/b fun


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Aug 19, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> the ski is a light park ski, doubt it will be a daily, just something different to play on. Found a good deal.
> I spent most of last year on the Rossi st hero's, what a fun ski, and the blizzard Bonefide's (x2).
> These are 90 underfoot with a 17m radius. s/b fun View attachment 3997415


My main skis are a my 2014 Volkl mantras and older(x2) one pair of Rossi S7 and a pair of volkl bridge for spring. I am going to start skinning this year.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Aug 19, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> I hear Marker is discontinuing the king pin, good grab.
> I cheaped out on the bindings, (usually do, unless pro-form ) I went with Marker squire


they were stupid money but I want to skin more and since I like to hike but now I just carry them. I am hoping this will be a little lighter.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 13, 2017)

The first dusting of snow for 17 - 18.... mammoth baby...........

 

9/12/17


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 13, 2017)

My pre-season mogul skiing workout..


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Sep 15, 2017)

ready for winter


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 18, 2017)

Glan Ragettli, 19-year-old Swiss skier prepares for the 2018 Winter Olympics with an intense parkour routine.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 21, 2017)

its starting..........


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Sep 21, 2017)

https://instagram.com/p/BZT2EqsArYU/

Last day of summer


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Sep 25, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3958429



Looks like Beaver Creek.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 26, 2017)

My off-season ski additions ..................so far ..............


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Sep 27, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> My off-season ski additions ..................so far ..............
> View attachment 4017292


did you get shin guards and a full face helmet as well? Gave you skied the black crows ? I have to say they were everywhere in BC. 
Let it snow I'm tired of this humidity. Although I hope the outdoor part of the grow survives.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 27, 2017)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> did you get shin guards and a full face helmet as well? Gave you skied the black crows ? I have to say they were everywhere in BC.
> Let it snow I'm tired of this humidity. Although I hope the outdoor part of the grow survives.


The race skis are just fun, bend them in a tight turn (12m) .......  skied the rossi hero's all last year.
Demo'ed a few of the crows at SIA demo, fantastic ski(s) . Both are this past years models , no change but grafics, found them at great deals, so............. and buying ski gear during the off season is my weakness.


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Sep 27, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> The race skis are just fun, bend them in a tight turn (12m) .......  skied the rossi hero's all last year.
> Demo'ed a few of the crows at SIA demo, fantastic ski(s) . Both are this past years models , no change but grafics, found them at great deals, so............. and buying ski gear during the off season is my weakness.


Hey bro. You said you bought them in Denmark? Where? You growing this winter?

Sad that A Basin is still not getting heavy snow yet. Same thing in Steamboat. Bummer. 
http://arapahoebasin.com/ABasin/snow-conditions/web-cams.aspx


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 27, 2017)

MMJ Dreaming 99 said:


> Hey bro. You said you bought them in Denmark? Where? You growing this winter?
> 
> Sad that A Basin is still not getting heavy snow yet. Same thing in Steamboat. Bummer.
> http://arapahoebasin.com/ABasin/snow-conditions/web-cams.aspx


I got the Captis from Skate Pro - Denmark skatepro.com

And the Anima off Amazon/FreezeProShop ...England ....freezeproshop.Com

Atomic's were ebay..

I understand A-basin & lovland have their guns going........

 
ab yesterday


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 29, 2017)

September turns...so, every month this year so far.....


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Oct 2, 2017)

Steamboat got 18" of snow today. SNow at almost all of the Colo resorts including A Basin and Breckenridge.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 3, 2017)

MMJ Dreaming 99 said:


> Steamboat got 18" of snow today. SNow at almost all of the Colo resorts including A Basin and Breckenridge.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Oct 4, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4021008



LOL! Damn this is some snow. Looks like it warmed up today. 

Anyone know how chill the area around Steamboat is for a house doing a bit over 12 plants but nothing crazy or over 40? Colorado is going to clamp down more on home grows on Jan 1, 2018. Pretty much 12 plants or even less in a few areas. 

I know Nederland has been chill for 40+ years and Eldora ski area is close. 

Pagosa Springs (Wolf Creek) is supposedly okay. I was looking around Snowmass/Aspen. They are all expensive but looking slighlty out of town. I know another area that will go against the Colo state changes because that law allows it but skiing is not close. 
I found some nice but not cheap houses near Steamboat. 

I heard Steamboat has amongthe best vibes and it is far enough aways so you get fewer out of towners and out of staters.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 5, 2017)

check out crested butte. gunnison is a college town an hour away and much cheaper than CB itself. free bus to CB too. 

tons to do in summer as well


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Oct 5, 2017)

N


rkymtnman said:


> check out crested butte. gunnison is a college town an hour away and much cheaper than CB itself. free bus to CB too.
> 
> tons to do in summer as well


Are the cops chill? I know Nederland by Eldora ski area has been pro for 40 to 50 years. The city does not care. Thanks.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 5, 2017)

MMJ Dreaming 99 said:


> N
> 
> Are the cops chill? I know Nederland by Eldora ski area has been pro for 40 to 50 years. The city does not care. Thanks.


keep it on the down low and fly under the radar and you won't have problems anywhere. if your house is glowing like a nuclear reactor and smells like a skunk farm, your gonna have troubles everywhere. 

nederland is very cool but it's getting crowded everywhere within the boulder/denver area. and way too expensive. i would avoid anywhere near I 70 too. it's wall to wall cars from thurs afternoon til late sunday during ski weekends. and that's with good weather. bad weather and it can take you 5 hours to get from copper/a basin/ keystone to denver.


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Oct 5, 2017)

rkymtnman said:


> keep it on the down low and fly under the radar and you won't have problems anywhere. if your house is glowing like a nuclear reactor and smells like a skunk farm, your gonna have troubles everywhere.
> 
> nederland is very cool but it's getting crowded everywhere within the boulder/denver area. and way too expensive. i would avoid anywhere near I 70 too. it's wall to wall cars from thurs afternoon til late sunday during ski weekends. and that's with good weather. bad weather and it can take you 5 hours to get from copper/a basin/ keystone to denver.


Thanks bro. I am amazed at how expensive houses are now in secondary ski areas. We all knew that Vaila nd Aspen were insane but Breck, Steamboat and Crested Butte plus others have gone nuts. Gunnison is looking good. I was also checking out Pagosa but Wolf Creek is a hike up the mtn and I am not sure how good Wolf Creek is. I know some chill places near Monarch but Monarch is kind of small even though they get lots of snow.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 5, 2017)

MMJ Dreaming 99 said:


> Thanks bro. I am amazed at how expensive houses are now in secondary ski areas. We all knew that Vaila nd Aspen were insane but Breck, Steamboat and Crested Butte plus others have gone nuts. Gunnison is looking good. I was also checking out Pagosa but Wolf Creek is a hike up the mtn and I am not sure how good Wolf Creek is. I know some chill places near Monarch but Monarch is kind of small even though they get lots of snow.


my main areas are monarch and wolf creek. monarch is a day trip for me and i usually overnite for wolf creek. 

pagosa was pretty cheap 5 yrs ago,, not anymore. and wolf creek pass gets shutdown frequently.

salida is awesome near monarch but also expensive. all year round fun there though.

haven't skied steamboat but it's off the beaten path as far as skiers go but it's really expensive. 

durango is a cool college town too. also very expensive.


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Oct 5, 2017)

B


rkymtnman said:


> my main areas are monarch and wolf creek. monarch is a day trip for me and i usually overnite for wolf creek.
> 
> pagosa was pretty cheap 5 yrs ago,, not anymore. and wolf creek pass gets shutdown frequently.
> 
> ...


The area near Fairplay and Como is not super expensive yet. It is about 30 miles or so south of .brecknridge but high altitude and cold in winter. The wind can blow hard and in July it supposedly rains every day. 

Steamboat is off the beaten path which is why some natives like it. I was in a Way to Grow one day and the dude telling his friend he was going to Steamboat because there was no one there from Florida and Texas. He may have said douchebags or jerkoffs in the sentence but I forget. I laughed and agreed with him.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 10, 2017)

@ilovetoskiatalta ....
https://www.snowinn.com/ski-store/marker-kinpin-13/136581846/p


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Oct 11, 2017)

@BobBitchen ouch that hurt by $225


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 28, 2017)

Olympic channel carrying world cup from Soelden, Austria 

Woman's GS this morning.......


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Oct 31, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


>


blasting the bird


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 31, 2017)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> blasting the bird


And squaw, Marcus Cason rips....


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## Colo MMJ (Nov 4, 2017)

Looks like A Basin is busy today. The snow is ok. Not heavy.


----------



## Colo MMJ (Nov 5, 2017)

Looking pretty good at Monarch today with 9" base.


----------



## Colo MMJ (Nov 8, 2017)

Looking good at Winter Park today


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 8, 2017)

Colo MMJ said:


> Looking good at Winter Park today


i think taking the ski train up to WP would be pretty cool.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 8, 2017)

rkymtnman said:


> i think taking the ski train up to WP would be pretty cool.


If you are into Adrenalin the Nederland approach to WP via Rollins Pass is cool. or at least it was 40 years ago. 

..next summer, little late now. lol


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 8, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> If you are into Adrenalin the Nederland approach to WP via Rollins Pass is cool. or at least it was 40 years ago.
> 
> ..next summer, little late now. lol


i'm not too familiar with that area. i'll have to look it up on google maps. i'm guessing lots of twists and turns and drop-offs?


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 8, 2017)

rkymtnman said:


> i'm not too familiar with that area. i'll have to look it up on google maps. i'm guessing lots of twists and turns and drop-offs?


Yes. But in my day..lol ice and snow was on the road year round, Both ways!


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 8, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> Yes. But in my day..lol ice and snow was on the road year round, Both ways!


gotcha. and probably in a rear wheel drive car with shitty bias ply tires too?


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 8, 2017)

rkymtnman said:


> gotcha. and probably in a rear wheel drive car with shitty bias ply tires too?


Would you believe a 64 Ford Custom w/3 on the tree. kids with better drugs then sense.


----------



## Colo MMJ (Nov 8, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> Would you believe a 64 Ford Custom w/3 on the tree. kids with better drugs then sense.


LOL! Scary. Nederland has been MMJ friendly for how many years? 50? Eldora is close by but I am not sure how expensive lift tickets are.


----------



## Colo MMJ (Nov 8, 2017)

rkymtnman said:


> i think taking the ski train up to WP would be pretty cool.


I have not been but it looks gorgeous and probably not cheap for lift tickets. Snow today is looking great.


----------



## Colo MMJ (Nov 8, 2017)

rkymtnman said:


> gotcha. and probably in a rear wheel drive car with shitty bias ply tires too?


I was pretty creeped out going over the huge mtn in the summer to Pagosa Springs passing Wolf Creek. 

I know you said it can get snowed in. 
I talked to some young guys who are snowboards who go to A Basin, Breck and maybe Copper Mtn. I thought he said if you get stuck in the snow in the ski areas that they will fine you? WTF?


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 8, 2017)

Colo MMJ said:


> . I thought he said if you get stuck in the snow in the ski areas that they will fine you? WTF?


that wouldn't surprise me. i put studded snow tires on my Subaru and haven't got stuck anywhere (knock on wood). and i keep a shovel in the back too just in case.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 16, 2017)

I got a couple of days in on Mammoths WROD Mon & Tues. Started snowing Wed morning, much needed. Had fun , but sooooo outta shape,
who would of thought Haggen Dazs & a recliner was not an optimal work out .....


----------



## GroErr (Nov 16, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> I got a couple of days in on Mammoths WROD Mon & Tues. Started snowing Wed morning, much needed. Had fun , but sooooo outta shape,
> who would of thought Haggen Dazs & a recliner was not an optimal work out .....


Lol, I play hockey and soccer and always think I'm in decent shape, until I do the first few hours on the hills, ouch, make sure you have some coco caps on-hand


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 16, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Lol, I play hockey and soccer and always think I'm in decent shape, until I do the first few hours on the hills, ouch, make sure you have some coco caps on-hand


That's why I made that last batch. 1/2 of a cap worked great. Worst shape of my life ! Could barely walk from the pump to the office for gas on the way home.......pitiful !


----------



## GroErr (Nov 16, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> That's why I made that last batch. 1/2 of a cap worked great. Worst shape of my life ! Could barely walk from the pump to the office for gas on the way home.......pitiful !


Don't feel bad Bob, I'm usually the same way, even when I'm supposedly in shape. Different muscles, I get the same sort of thing when switching from soccer to hockey or vice-versa.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Nov 22, 2017)

@BobBitchen u there?


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 22, 2017)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> @BobBitchen[/USER] u there?


not this week, I was up last week,
& I'm going back next week, Mon - Thurs, come on up !


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Nov 27, 2017)

SoCal native heading to CO for the first time ever end of Jan. Stoked beyond belief. Hitting up Vail and Breckenridge.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 30, 2017)

Mammoth is fanfuckingtastic right now......


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 1, 2017)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BcCvwd2F1Wy/


----------



## Colo MMJ (Dec 1, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> Mammoth is fanfuckingtastic right now......


Stop bogarting all the snow bro. Telluride below:  They might as well put a bird feeder there.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 9, 2017)

@ilovetoskiatalta , what's up ? You been on snow yet ?


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Dec 10, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> @ilovetoskiatalta , what's up ? You been on snow yet ?


no I rolled my ankle walking backwards while moving my mini split to my new grow. I did it on November 20th. I was just giving it a little rest. I plan on heading to VT this week. How is Mammoth?


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 10, 2017)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> no I rolled my ankle walking backwards while moving my mini split to my new grow. I did it on November 20th. I was just giving it a little rest. I plan on heading to VT this week. How is Mammoth?


Ìt was great a week ago, I'm back up now, drove up tonight, gonna ski mon -fri
Hope the ankle doesn't bother you too much skiing, have fun.
How's the grow going ?


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Dec 10, 2017)

It’s going slow. The AC is a pain in the ass. I will be able to really hunt for some keepers here. Waiting to set up and run fookies, jack straw, strawberry bannana, and some great white shark and I have some old seeds of reeferman apple pie . No feminized, hoping to start chucking. I hope the ankle is better in a week or two. 
Have fun up there.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 21, 2018)

https://www.powder.com/stories/mammoth-mountain-introduces-new-monthly-membership-ski-pass/?wc_mid=4036:10637&wc_rid=4036:2863596&_wcsid=94F68AFE5BE20DB53FAD4C2B5A274FDACE7630FB8AD225E6


----------



## elkamino (Jan 21, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


>


Well that made my day. Thanks Bob, and R.I.P. J.P.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 25, 2018)

Warren Miller passes away....


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Jan 25, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> Warren Miller passes away....
> 
> View attachment 4078925
> 
> View attachment 4078927


Sad day for skiing !


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 8, 2018)

came in a little too hot early morning, steep chute (gravy chutes, mammoth )
I'd been skiing it all day the day before, but it had firmed up a bit over night.
I kicked a ski off about the third turn in, too tight for recovery, spun backwards & planted my left ass cheek to an ice bump.The hike back up for my ski sucked big time, skied another 4 hrs, then my cheek started to swell & pain began. Home whining like a bitch now.....


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## medicman69 (Feb 17, 2018)

Well that was fun to watch high! Thanks Bob


----------



## elkamino (Feb 17, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> came in a little too hot early morning, steep chute (gravy chutes, mammoth )
> I'd been skiing it all day the day before, but it had firmed up a bit over night.
> I kicked a ski off about the third turn in, too tight for recovery, spun backwards & planted my left ass cheek to an ice bump.The hike back up for my ski sucked big time, skied another 4 hrs, then my cheek started to swell & pain began. Home whining like a bitch now.....
> View attachment 4086511





BobBitchen said:


>


Dude ouch! Hope your ass is healing quickly. I f’d my back wiping out skiing a couple weeks ago too- screwed up my quadratus lumborum big time also on a chunk of ice but massage is relay helping.

Also great video. Thanks for posting!


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## medicman69 (Feb 22, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


>


I bet yesterday was an awesome day up the canyons with that dump.


----------



## elkamino (Feb 22, 2018)

It’s a few years old but one of my faves. All lift-served terrain!


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Feb 23, 2018)

@BobBitchen https://www.ikonpass.com/en/compare


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Feb 26, 2018)

Anyone here ever hit up snowshoe MTN... Live on the east side and sadly have never got to go to the west..so the best thing we have is snowshoe and 7 springs...this is literally the first year since iv been 18 that I haven't been...and I usually go bare minimum 40 times..my cousin..who was sponsored by Volcom electric nitro and fourm..plus ss MTN..use to be over the park.. plus all my friends ran it after he stopped...idk anyone running it now days..I lived there for 4 winters and worked there a few yrs...just wondering if anyone had been around these parts


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 11, 2018)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BgJ5IazlHpb/


----------



## elkamino (Mar 11, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BgJ5IazlHpb/


Wow Great clip!


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 24, 2018)

18.5' sign @ summit


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 31, 2018)

Killer time in Mammoth this week. Lots a new snow, perfect wind, weather couldn't be better.
I meet a retired, US disabled Ski team athlete ( stand up ) in the gondi, and skied with him most of Friday. He's retired from competition ( 2007 -08 olympian ), and is now guiding/leading a blind skier on the team. His guy didn't have a race Friday so he was free skiing. The US & Canadian teams were up for a national race.
What a great skier, I had fun showing him around a little, he was very appreciative.
I looked him up online this morning...

Brad Washburn..
https://www.teamusa.org/para-alpine-skiing/athletes/Brad-Washburn

rippin' n a tearin'


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 25, 2018)

wild week in mammoth............


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 26, 2018)

https://unofficialnetworks.com/2018/04/25/over-60-winter-olympians-turn-down-donald-trumps-whitehouse-invitation/?utm_source=Unofficial+Networks&utm_campaign=c6d0199211-EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_2018_04_26&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_83a0f48213-c6d0199211-1222100397&mc_cid=c6d0199211&mc_eid=eed70c2fd3


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 13, 2018)

Coming to an end . .....


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 16, 2018)

end of season...............
dropout 3


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 16, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> end of season...............
> dropout 3


Thanks for the vids. here’s to a short summer
(hope your butt is better)


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 23, 2018)

tbt waiting...........

https://www.sacbee.com/news/weather/article204731189.html


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Aug 23, 2018)

Got new skis and Boots for the upcoming season. Pretty stoked.

ON3P - 181cm Kartel 96 w/ Pink Topsheet and Green Sidewalls

Full Tilt Descendant 6's. Probably gonna throw the #8 tongue in them tho to stiffen them up.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 24, 2018)

I added another pair of BC's
The ORB , to go with the captis & anima.?


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Aug 24, 2018)

There was a recall on marker Kingpins? hmmmm


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 24, 2018)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> There was a recall on marker Kingpins? hmmmm


Yea, saw that, did you get yours sorted ?

https://www.pugski.com/threads/marker-recalls-certain-2017-18-kingpin-models-10-and-13.10434/#post-254618


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Aug 24, 2018)

Not yet, the shop that my friend owns closes in the summer.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Aug 24, 2018)

Need to cop a strictly powder ski for my resort days when the Kartel 96 won't cut it. Been looking at the Armada 116 JJ but not quite sure yet .

Anyone got any playful powder sticks they would recommend?

How you like your Anima @BobBitchen ?


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 24, 2018)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Need to cop a strictly powder ski for my resort days when the Kartel 96 won't cut it. Been looking at the Armada 116 JJ but not quite sure yet .
> 
> Anyone got any playful powder sticks they would recommend?


what Im using......
https://www.black-crows.com/anima-skis


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Aug 24, 2018)

I almost hate to admit this but I love my old Rossi S7 188's when its deep. Although I will ski my multiple pairs of Volkl Mantras(tip rocker only ones). I have a new pair unmounted just waiting. Don't underestimate a 96 ski even in the deep.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 24, 2018)

Happy Birthday Dave............


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 3, 2018)

"You bought the Ikon Pass? Which one? Unlimited or base?"

@ilovetoskiatalta 

I bought the base pass, I don't ski on holidays or weekends sooooo......
bought it back in late march/ early april


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Sep 7, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> "You bought the Ikon Pass? Which one? Unlimited or base?"
> 
> @ilovetoskiatalta
> 
> ...


Yup base here too. Got 3 days in at mammoth end of last season with it too.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Sep 14, 2018)

Just got 2 weeks off in February to go to Steamboat and Abasin.


----------



## elkamino (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 25, 2018)

*jonesing*
* *


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 4, 2018)

first dusting......


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Oct 8, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4210335 View attachment 4210336 View attachment 4210337 first dusting......


Stoked but also bummed its gonna get hot AF again pretty much everywhere in the next week.


----------



## elkamino (Oct 23, 2018)

Hiked up above Alyeska resort yesterday. The snow is coming! We found almost 10 inches at 3000 feet… In the second picture you can see the upper tram terminal in the lower left.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Nov 15, 2018)

mounted and ready. Might head up to Mammoth Mountain after thanksgiving if we end up getting any snow.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 28, 2018)

@ilovetoskiatalta , did you make it to Killington to see any of the world cup ?


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 28, 2018)

I got about a dozen days in so far.
Mammoths lower runs, groomers were awesome .
They need a few more feet up top, 30" is not enough IMHO
Tried the backside yesterday to dodge the 45mph breezes , meh 
Everything on wind hold by 11:30


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Nov 28, 2018)

@BobBitchen I have one day in. I did not make it to the world cup, no one wanted to go and I am not a big fan of weekends skiing. Someday I will get to it. I just wish it was a little later in the season.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Jan 10, 2019)

Pow day at Jay Peak. One thing most people don’t know about northern Vermont is the powder rivals UT and Japan.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Jan 13, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> I added another pair of BC's
> The ORB , to go with the captis & anima.?View attachment 4186084


Hey @BobBitchen how do you like the Orb? Does she hold up at speed? Looking to replace a pair of my 184cm Mantra. Thinking this may fit the bill? Crud?


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 13, 2019)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> Hey @BobBitchen how do you like the Orb? Does she hold up at speed? Looking to replace a pair of my 184cm Mantra. Thinking this may fit the bill? Crud?


Great ski, two sheets of Titanal beefs it up, great @ speed, kills groomers & chopped up crud, good in the bumps too, great one quiver ski IMHO.
That said , I just put mine up for sale , I still have two pair of new, old stock Bonafides I ski daily. I just don't use the orbs enough. 
$500 + shipping.
2018 Orb, 
178.3, 
marker squire, mounted for 305 bsl 
Skied less than a dozen times


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Jan 14, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> Great ski, two sheets of Titanal beefs it up, great @ speed, kills groomers & chopped up crud, good in the bumps too, great one quiver ski IMHO.
> That said , I just put mine up for sale , I still have two pair of new, old stock Bonafides I ski daily. I just don't use the orbs enough.
> $500 + shipping.
> 2018 Orb,
> ...


I was looking at the 183 ty tho


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 14, 2019)

no prob, i wont be disappointed if i don't sell em, like i said, great ski


----------



## sshbud (Jan 17, 2019)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> I was looking at the 183 ty tho


i'm sorry to hijack this thread man, but hey, i don't know how to pm you xD basically, i saw you wanted to try the eye hortilux cmh compared to the philips one, and i would love to hear what is your opinion on the hortilux... ive been searching the whole web, no input !


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Jan 21, 2019)

All that powder blowing into the trees.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 21, 2019)

we got a 6' - 7' up top the last 2 or 3 days, but winds have been raging here also....


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jan 23, 2019)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> Pow day at Jay Peak. One thing most people don’t know about northern Vermont is the powder rivals UT and Japan. View attachment 4262855


Yeah but no. 

Maybe once or twice a year. You still get lovely ice coast weather most the time.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Feb 2, 2019)

This place is special...


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 2, 2019)

gonna be a good dumpage in the next few days, expected u to 7' of new by wed.


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 2, 2019)

Added to quiver.
The hype is real..


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Feb 2, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> Added to quiver.
> The hype is real..
> View attachment 4275177


I keep looking at the storm rider 95. I finally skied the Bonafide in a 187 and it was awesome. I am looking for 180cm.


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 2, 2019)

@ilovetoskiatalta
https://www.pugski.com/threads/stockli-stormrider-95-only-2-1-2-days-of-use.13869/#post-319815

EDIT: new /old stock ..good price


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 3, 2019)

Also
https://www.pugski.com/threads/stöckli-sr-95-184cm.13650/#post-319696


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Feb 3, 2019)

@BobBitchen have you skied the new Bonifide?

https://www.evo.com/skis/blizzard-bonafide


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 3, 2019)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> @BobBitchen have you skied the new Bonifide?
> 
> https://www.evo.com/skis/blizzard-bonafide


not the new model, Im on my 5th pair of "old" stock. I will be demoing the new ones this season as I can get a good deal on the them.
Friends that have skied the new model say they aren't as beefy as the old & don't like them as well, but say they are still a top line board, a small difference, but they are different .


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Feb 3, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> not the new model, Im on my 5th pair of "old" stock. I will be demoing the new ones this season as I can get a good deal on the them.
> Friends that have skied the new model say they aren't as beefy as the old & don't like them as well, but say they are still a top line board, a small difference, but they are different .


you have any line on an "old stock" 180? Im on old Mantras and the new ones sucked. 
what kind of numbers you get those Bonafide 180 for? I do not like tail rocker skis.
You are going to have an insane coming week, Im jealous.


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 3, 2019)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> you have any line on an "old stock" 180? Im on old Mantras and the new ones sucked.
> what kind of numbers you get those Bonafide 180 for? I do not like tail rocker skis.
> You are going to have an insane coming week, Im jealous.


I search the interwebs almost daily for old stock Bone's, I think they are pretty much gone, but I still search.
I can get the new bones for bout $400 flat.
6 ft so far this last round, expecting close to 10' new by Wednesday


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 3, 2019)

@ilovetoskiatalta

https://www.amazon.com/2016-Blizzard-Bonafide-Skis-180/dp/B00V8JZ1TC

https://www.buckmans.com/ski/skis/mens-all-mountain-freeride-skis/blizzard-bonafide-skis-mens-20189-o4i_20189.aspx?bbfid=E503E784-714B-4871-B873-5D61D532D3FA&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&adpos=1o3&scid=scplp259559&sc_intid=259559&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIjab5kKag4AIVyMDACh3YiQSpEAQYAyABEgLUgvD_BwE

https://www.bobssportschalet.com/blizzard/blizzard-bonafide-skis-2014-368?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIoaD_wqag4AIVHv_jBx1X6AxFEAkYBSABEgIvP_D_BwE


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Feb 4, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> @ilovetoskiatalta
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/2016-Blizzard-Bonafide-Skis-180/dp/B00V8JZ1TC
> 
> ...


@BobBitchen Thanks hey that Buckmans deal seems like a good deal, any reason to get the newer version?

Edit I bought them.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Feb 7, 2019)

New sticks


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Feb 12, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4280608 View attachment 4280609


FML we are getting sleet tonight yay. Very jealous @BobBitchen


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 12, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4280608 View attachment 4280609


how far are you from mammoth itself? until i started seeing your posts, i had no idea they got that much snow there. 

definitely jealous.


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 12, 2019)

I'm a quick 5.5 hrs away, 345 miles.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 12, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> I'm a quick 5.5 hrs away, 345 miles.


i got bit by the powder bug (finally) a few years ago when i hit Wolf Creek in CO for a waist deep day. it was fantastic especially growing up in the Poconos. 

but now i'm ruined. was looking at Canada but knowing mammoth gets that much changed my mind

do you have a place nearby mammoth? i imagine you don't drive up and back daily. i'll have to look at see what lodging is nearby.

is late Jan / early Feb a good time to get guaranteed dumps? or just hit or miss based on the storms coming off the Pacific?


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 12, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> i got bit by the powder bug (finally) a few years ago when i hit Wolf Creek in CO for a waist deep day. it was fantastic especially growing up in the Poconos.
> 
> but now i'm ruined. was looking at Canada but knowing mammoth gets that much changed my mind
> 
> ...


I have friends up there, but I mainly car-camp, driving up Sunday night, then coming home Friday night, I don't do weekends or holidays. Not really any cheap lodging though, theres a couple of Hostels & the usual Motel6.
Jan/Feb is a great time for dumpage, but Mammoth storms are real, common for 150mph winds at the top, 60 -80 at the base. Lift closures occur often during storms, the entire mountain has been closed a few time during this cycle.
My favorite time @ mammoth is March - June/July/Aug, The best corn snow on the planet, sunshine, low/no crowds.
Also, Mammoth isn't known for blower pow, more for sierra cement, It dose get dry snow now & then, but not the norm, that said, the wind dries out the snow after dumps for GREAT wind buff that is also world class.
I'v had one bad day in the last 5yrs @ mammoth, averaging 120+ days a season.
Come on up, PM me, I'll show ya a few stashes......

chk out Bernie Rosow on IG, local guy that post some nice stuff from the resort & sled access runs
https://www.instagram.com/p/Btwn8swH9Iz/?utm_source=ig_web_button_share_sheet


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 12, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> Also, Mammoth isn't known for blower pow, more for sierra cement,


oh crap, that's not what i wanted to hear. when we get a decent snow around here, it's tracked up pretty fast especially the resorts along the I 70 corridor with all the denver traffic

wolk creek is nice in that it's tucked away in the southwest part of CO and a pretty good haul from denver. 

if i ever head over that way, i'll def give you a shout. thanks for all the info.

so any other areas that get light powder? that you've been to. is lake tahoe light or more like what you get? how about anything in utah? solitude, alta, etc?


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 12, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> oh crap, that's not what i wanted to hear. when we get a decent snow around here, it's tracked up pretty fast especially the resorts along the I 70 corridor with all the denver traffic
> 
> wolk creek is nice in that it's tucked away in the southwest part of CO and a pretty good haul from denver.
> 
> ...


Tahoe is about the same. June Mtn is about 22 mi north of Mammoth, while Mammoth tracks out in minutes, june holds untracked for days, it's where locals go on storm days.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 12, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> Tahoe is about the same. June Mtn is about 22 mi north of Mammoth, while Mammoth tracks out in minutes, june holds untracked for days, it's where locals go on storm days.


good info.

i just took my 6 yr old for her first lesson this past friday. she loved it so now i got a ski buddy.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Feb 14, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> oh crap, that's not what i wanted to hear. when we get a decent snow around here, it's tracked up pretty fast especially the resorts along the I 70 corridor with all the denver traffic
> 
> wolk creek is nice in that it's tucked away in the southwest part of CO and a pretty good haul from denver.
> 
> ...


Alta is the the tits. Snowbird is crazy, the shit you can access from the tram is pretty insane but it gets tracked out. Alta is a "sidecountry" dream. On a pow day going over to Deer Valley is the ticket since the place is packed with filthy rich groomer skiers. The trees there are sick. On a weekend pow day anywhere in SLC is crazy. I found a place to stay in Sandy on home away for $ 60 a night that was 25 minutes from Alta during the week(45/55 on weekends) Two bedroom one bath.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Feb 14, 2019)

Heavy Pow day in Vermont. 10th chair. First four runs untracked. No dump like Tahoe tho.


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 14, 2019)

a bit _Breeezy_ this morning @ Mammoth


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 14, 2019)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> Alta is the the tits. Snowbird is crazy, the shit you can access from the tram is pretty insane but it gets tracked out. Alta is a "sidecountry" dream. On a pow day going over to Deer Valley is the ticket since the place is packed with filthy rich groomer skiers. The trees there are sick. On a weekend pow day anywhere in SLC is crazy. I found a place to stay in Sandy on home away for $ 60 a night that was 25 minutes from Alta during the week(45/55 on weekends) Two bedroom one bath.


thanks for the info. knowing my luck, i'd book a trip and it would be the worst snow in 50 years.


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 14, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4282390


i forgot to ask you : where do you car camp at? right at mammoth?


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 14, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> i forgot to ask you : where do you car camp at? right at mammoth?


No, Mammoth doesn't allow overnight parking any longer. No overnight parking on city streets from Oct - May in town.
But a lot of gov forest land to camp at free, & shower passes at RV park & a few hotels (hot tub ).
It's not for everyone but I enjoy the alone time & absolutely beautiful views & peace & quiet.


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 14, 2019)

Mammoth does get some light & dry, just not the norm....
Bernie Rosow last week.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 14, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> No, Mammoth doesn't allow overnight parking any longer. No overnight parking on city streets from Oct - May in town.
> But a lot of gov forest land to camp at free, & shower passes at RV park & a few hotels (hot tub ).
> It's not for everyone but I enjoy the alone time & absolutely beautiful views & peace & quiet.


sounds like fun to me! i bought a cheap slide in truck camper and insulated it to make it a 4 season camper. havent' tried it out in really cold weather yet but it can handle mid 20's.


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 14, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> sounds like fun to me! i bought a cheap slide in truck camper and insulated it to make it a 4 season camper. havent' tried it out in really cold weather yet but it can handle mid 20's.


-0* bag recommended... just sayin'


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 14, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> -0* bag recommended... just sayin'


i've got a mr buddy heater and an electric heater too for the generator to run. it actually gets too hot in there.lol. but i do keep a good bag in storage just in case. and a bottle of brandy.


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 14, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> i've got a mr buddy heater and an electric heater too for the generator to run. it actually gets too hot in there.lol. but i do keep a good bag in storage just in case. and a bottle of brandy.


Road trip..next week, Mon - Wed looks to be bluebird as of now,
oh, & 14 ft of fresh.......


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 14, 2019)

^^^ that's "feet" not inches...lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## DoubleX5150 (Mar 6, 2019)

I want to go to Mammoth, it looks awesome. All I have is a Winter Park pass, and to be honest I'm disappointed in the direction it's headed. It's just getting too crowded, and they charge for everything. Even parking is $15 during the week, either 20 or 25 on weekends. I'm cheap so I park across the street and walk. Weekends are just plain unbearable for me, lift lines can be up to 20 minutes. I have my own business from home so I usually sneak out and go on a Wednesday or thursday.


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 12, 2019)

Sun hasn’t been seen in bout’ 6 weeks....

This week s/b fantastic !! Forecast bluebird all week

426”. So far ...


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 13, 2019)

I took up xc skiing this year. It had been about 25 years or so since the last time I was on skis. I have been on regular touring skis all winter but yesterday a local shop gave me a pair of these to try out for a couple days.
https://www.lacordee.com/en/oac-xcd-skis-bindings-160-cm
I was on them for a few hours today. I probably covered 25 km or so. I doubt I will ever use regular xc skis again. These are great for uphill and downhill.

Cheers


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 16, 2019)

cool shot of Mammoth main mtn from above


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 16, 2019)

Took a good digger yesterday afternoon, about a few hundred foot tomahawk / cartwheel / summersalt / slide, on Wipeout chute 1. Bruised & swollen, but not broken.

 
a small air off the rock at top, caught a tip on a goat trail & away I went, scared the shit out me 

good times..........


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 30, 2019)

Grabbed my 6th pair of Bonafides for next season


----------



## BobBitchen (May 4, 2019)

mikaela shiffrin training speed @ Mammoth Thursday


----------



## BobBitchen (May 20, 2019)

May 20th...
digging out 19' sign....


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (May 21, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> May 20th...View attachment 4336459
> digging out 19' sign....


What an amazing season you had Bob. I have to stop letting life get in the way smh. Cheers !


----------



## BobBitchen (May 21, 2019)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> What an amazing season you had Bob. I have to stop letting life get in the way smh. Cheers !


still "having"
another month + to come
get your plane ticket & come enjoy....

Did you like your Bonafide's ? I just picked up another pair of old stock ( my 7th)


----------



## BobBitchen (May 30, 2019)

Mammoth is skiing unbelievably right now for almost June


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 6, 2019)

Sitting in mammoth parking lot after skiing, look across and see a dude with 6 Dixie cup baby’s on his dash catching sun.
Washington license plate.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 26, 2019)

You fuckers are missing a killer spring Session @ mammoth.....
Really some good stuff.....
Lotsa crazys on hill....lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 26, 2019)

Jus sayin’ .....


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 29, 2019)

POV from Friday


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## pthobson (Jul 10, 2019)

Looks fun man. Never been


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 11, 2019)

Had bears wake my drunk-ass up @ 3:00 am
Last night after bbq  !!
Good times!!!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 26, 2019)

2019 season has ended for me today, 140ish days...
Only 4 months to 2020 opening. ..


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 28, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> 2019 season has ended for me today, 140ish days...
> Only 4 months to 2020 opening. ..


 


May all your ski repairs be inexpensive and on time.
Thanks for the updates during the season!


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 11, 2019)

A basin opens today..


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 5, 2019)

waitin' on snow here.......


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 5, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> waitin' on snow here.......


Waiting here too. Suppose to have our first flurries this week  

Cheers


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 9, 2019)

Nucking Futs


----------



## Stealthstyle (Nov 23, 2019)

Jake Burton died








 R.I.P. Jake Burton Carpenter, 1954-2019—The Patriarch of Snowboarding


Jake Burton Carpenter, passes at the age of 65 from complications from cancer.




www.snowboarder.com


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Nov 23, 2019)

Stealthstyle said:


> Jake Burton died
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuck cancer


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Nov 26, 2019)

Day 1 in the books 2019


----------



## Skoal (Nov 26, 2019)

Haven’t been out since 2013 when I sustained my injuries. Has been shredding for 13 years. This year. I’m going. Thinking about hitting Tremblant for a few days during the week and chilling in the village.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Nov 26, 2019)

Skoal said:


> Haven’t been out since 2013 when I sustained my injuries. Has been shredding for 13 years. This year. I’m going. Thinking about hitting Tremblant for a few days during the week and chilling in the village.


I have never been but you should head to Jay Peak VT. They have legit deep days, but remember to dress for the weather. Sometimes it gets -15° and windy. Brutally fucking cold but light deep snow.


----------



## Skoal (Nov 26, 2019)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> I have never been but you should head to Jay Peak VT. They have legit deep days, but remember to dress for the weather. Sometimes it gets -15° and windy. Brutally fucking cold but light deep snow.


always wanted to go there. Heard only great things.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 26, 2019)

Slow start here. But it's gonna come..


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Nov 27, 2019)

Ok @BobBitchen lets give these a ride.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 27, 2019)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> Ok @BobBitchen lets give these a ride. View attachment 4427745


Let the Fun begin !!


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 27, 2019)

@ilovetoskiatalta 

todays IG...


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Nov 27, 2019)

Hey @BobBitchen can you find me another pair these are sweet. Just like my Mantras. Thanks bud.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 27, 2019)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> Hey @BobBitchen can you find me another pair these are sweet. Just like my Mantras. Thanks bud.


They changed (ruined them IMHO )for the 2016/2017 season. I bought a new pair last season & didn't care for them . I've bought two pre 2016 models off ebay last year so Im set. I haven't seen anything but the new ones for awhile, but I keep looking. If I run into another pair I'll alert ya.
Glad ya like em , bring em to Mammoth this spring, it's what they'er made for !!


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Nov 27, 2019)

@BobBitchen 180 cm
I am going to Whitewater in Feb. 
I have a pass at Killington. 
I can add Ikon to that.
You been up yet ?


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 27, 2019)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> @BobBitchen 180 cm
> I am going to Whitewater in Feb.
> I have a pass at Killington.
> I can add Ikon to that.
> You been up yet ?


not yet. I have a 8' foot rule for Mammoth.
Im thinking of going local for a few days, Big Bear , this coming week.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Nov 27, 2019)

Day two in the books @BobBitchen these Blizzards are just as stable as my Volkl Mantras but rock in the bumps. Thanks again good lookin’ out


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 28, 2019)

__
http://instagr.am/p/B5ayeuRlQMb/


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Nov 29, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4428899


When? this cycle? You go?


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 29, 2019)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> When? this cycle? You go?


Yea, they got 48" in the last 3 day storm, & more forecast...


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## Joedank (Dec 6, 2019)

Getting some good snow at purgatory this year !


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 8, 2019)

raining local, mammoth it is..


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 10, 2019)

Killer wind buff today


----------



## Joedank (Dec 10, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> Killer wind buff today View attachment 4434844


Looks great bud !


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 15, 2019)

fun edit..


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 29, 2019)

Took my 7 yr old daughter out last weekend. Magic Carpet/ultra bunny slope on Sat to her first chair and first real beginner slopes on Sunday. Kid was bombing it by the end of Sunday. I need to get in shape!


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Jan 17, 2020)

Nice deep day of Alta goodness @BobBitchen


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 18, 2020)

__
http://instagr.am/p/B7cVo6BgtoC/


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 8, 2020)

RIP Dave McCoy

#ThankYouDave


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 9, 2020)

Rip Dave damn 104!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 21, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> Killer wind buff today View attachment 4434844


It looks like the clear jelly fish in the sky lol

Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 21, 2020)

I ordered a new set of skis today to go with my new bindings and boots. I am super pumped for them to arrive next week sometime 

These boots https://www.mec.ca/en/product/5044-184/Alaska-NNN-BC-Boots
These bindings https://www.mec.ca/en/product/5006-187/BC-Magnum-Bindings
These skis https://www.telemark-pyrenees.com/ski/alpina-discovery-68-ski-2020

I know these aren't exciting to you downhill folks , but this is a great setup seeing as how after next year it is going to be my main mode of transportation in the winter. I do plan on getting the wider versions for more downhill turning fun eventually. 
Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 22, 2020)

I have been really happy with the service from these guys. Plus even with the exchange rate and shipping costs they are still much cheaper then buying here in Canada. They have a lot of really great gear for all types of skiing.

https://www.telemark-pyrenees.com/ 

Cheers


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Mar 12, 2020)

@BobBitchen where is this?

__
http://instagr.am/p/B9pnXF9AxMP/


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 12, 2020)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> @BobBitchen where is this?
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B9pnXF9AxMP/


It looks like it's Philippes to me


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 24, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4512589


I know sucks..we got about 10" last night and I thought if the woods had a base I'd skin a run or two....but not worth it.


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 28, 2020)

__
http://instagr.am/p/B-RsHdDnz89/


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 30, 2020)

F*#k !!


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 30, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> F*#k !!
> View attachment 4518552View attachment 4518553


I know! It's snowing here now


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 3, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


>


That's a good one!


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 9, 2020)

A link to a few ski flicks for your quarantine pleasure...









Streamables - Ski Flicks To Watch During Quarantine


Sick of Netflix Yet? Here Are Some Binge-Worthy Wintersports Films That Will Help You Get Through This Time At Home But before we begin, here's a quick pro-tip for casting these videos directly from this blog post to your TV. They're totally watchable on a smaller device, but we recommend giving...




flylowgear.com







Edit: 1999... the Gaffney family has skill


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 11, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> nice. you ski Mammoth much? isn't that the biggest in so cal?
> 
> i'd like to try a few days in Reno/Tahoe area. been on my list for awhile. ski days, gamble nites. lol. spend twice as much!


I moved to Truckee to snowboard when I was younger and lived there for like 7 years riding all the time. Squaw Valley was my favorite. Passes were insanely priced though, lol. I think my first full season pass was like $1300 and this was 20 years ago. I still have all my season passes that I've saved.

Talk about a kick ass party town man. I had a buddy that lived at the original Volcom house, so I'd go party over there and sleep on one of the couches. They had live bands and shit at all their parties. I actually fell off the second floor roof once, lol.

Don't pass out at a Volcom party if you weren't invited though, hahaha. They would go to town with the Sharpies and shit. The trick back then was "Don't pass out with your shoes on", lol.

Mammoth kicks ass though too. I was there a few times for their free day. That place was a lot like Squaw. I gotta say it's one of my favorites and I've been to a lot of resorts.

I'm in CO now, and ya the snow is drier and lighter, but the mountains are older and so they're not as steep. I like the Cascades and Sierras better. For OR it's Mt Hood, for WA I prefer Alpental over Mt. Baker or Steven's Pass. Whistler/Blackcomb is awesome if you're in BC.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 12, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I moved to Truckee to snowboard when I was younger and lived there for like 7 years riding all the time. Squaw Valley was my favorite. Passes were insanely priced though, lol. I think my first full season pass was like $1300 and this was 20 years ago. I still have all my season passes that I've saved.
> 
> Talk about a kick ass party town man. I had a buddy that lived at the original Volcom house, so I'd go party over there and sleep on one of the couches. They had live bands and shit at all their parties. I actually fell off the second floor roof once, lol.
> 
> ...


Ski industry parties are usually crazy.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 22, 2020)

California Ski Resort (Mt. Baldy) Reopens For Skiing


Mt. Baldy ski resort in California is the first ski resort in the United States to officially reopen following the COVID-19 lockdown. Mt. Baldy closed on March 20th and has remained closed since qu…




unofficialnetworks.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 22, 2020)

Mmmmm creamed corn


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## M.O. (May 2, 2020)

I don’t get jealous of much in life because I get after what I want. For now though, you folks living in and around the mountains have my envy. 

I get after it here in MI on my bike but my heart and soul resides in bottomless pow somewhere in the trees.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 11, 2020)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CADi39UHHc5/


----------



## BobBitchen (May 19, 2020)

Fuck I miss corn


----------



## DarkWeb (May 19, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> Fuck I miss corn


I have snow 20min away...just don't feel like hiking from there to get a run in


----------



## BobBitchen (May 23, 2020)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CAgGvEmA7wp/


----------



## BobBitchen (May 27, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1030614177334843


----------



## DarkWeb (May 27, 2020)

Here's some ski industry info candy for you  https://liftblog.com/ enjoy...


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Lockedin (Jul 17, 2020)

The thread says "...and Board Club"
It's July - water ain't just frozen, and some boards float!
That's me - coming out of "the green room"


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 17, 2020)

Lockedin said:


> The thread says "...and Board Club"
> It's July - water ain't just frozen, and some boards float!
> That's me - coming out of "the green room"


He'll yeah man! I always wanted to try the water! I've wake boarded but that's not the same I'm sure.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 23, 2020)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CC_ow5fhL6Z/


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 27, 2020)

how snowboards should be used...lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 27, 2020)

*Vail Resorts Announces Plans for 2020/21 Ski and Snowboard Season with Comprehensive Focus on Safety*

_Season to Kick-Off on Nov. 6 at Keystone_

*BROOMFIELD, Colo. – Aug. 27, 2020 – *This season, Vail Resorts’ unrivaled commitment to safety takes on more importance than ever amid the COVID-19 pandemic. Vail Resorts CEO Rob Katz today announced the Company’s 2020/21 winter operating plan in a letter to guests, which outlines a comprehensive, out-front approach to operating its 34 North American resorts with the goal of ensuring a safe, enjoyable and successful ski and ride season.

“We are fortunate that our core experience of skiing and riding takes place outdoors, across huge mountains, offering fresh air and wide-open spaces for our guests. However, to help protect our guests, our employees and our communities amid this pandemic, some changes will be required this season,” said Katz. “It has been our goal to design an approach that can remain in place for all of the 2020/21 season. We do not want to be caught off guard or find ourselves needing to make reactionary changes. Striving for consistency will provide our guests, employees and communities with as much predictability as possible this season, which we believe is worth the extra effort.”

Key changes outlined in the plan include:

Guests will be required to wear *face coverings* to get on the mountain and in all parts of resort operations, including in lift lines and riding in lifts and gondolas.
To maintain *physical distancing* on our chairlifts and gondolas, we will only be seating related parties (guests skiing or riding together) or: two singles on opposite sides of a four-person lift; two singles or two doubles on opposite sides of a six-person lift; or two singles on opposite sides of our larger gondola cabins.
*Ski and ride school* will be offered and *on-mountain dining* will be open, but with changes to help keep guests safe.
*Mountain access* will be managed to ensure guests have the space they need. As such, the Company announced a mountain access reservation system and limits on lift tickets to prioritize its pass holders.

“For the vast majority of days during the season, we believe everyone who wants to get on our mountains will be able to. However, we are not planning for the majority of days, we are planning for every day of the season,” said Katz. “We want to provide assurance to our guests that we will do our very best to minimize crowds at all times – be it a holiday weekend or the unpredictable powder day. We believe this approach will help ensure a safe experience for everyone, while prioritizing access for our pass holders.”
Full details on the pass holder reservation system can be found here. Pass holders receive:

Exclusive early season access (lift tickets will not go on sale until Dec. 
Access all season with week-of reservations
Priority Reservation Days to lock in days for the core season before lift tickets go on sale
Easy-to-use reservation system
To give guests more time to consider the changes, the Company’s Labor Day deadline has been extended to Sept. 17, including the deadline to use pass holder credits from last season.

Vail Resorts plans to kick off its North American ski and snowboard season with Keystone opening on Nov. 6, weather permitting. Scheduled opening dates for each of its resorts can be found here. The Company plans to open all terrain and lifts as soon as possible.

“There is no doubt this season will be different but we are committed to what matters most: working to protect our guests, employees and communities and doing everything we can to provide great skiing and riding all season long,” Katz concluded.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 27, 2020)

The changes are going to be huge. Was just talking with some friends about this yesterday. Pre-order food reserved spots to eat and change. Just imagine bag check.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 27, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> The changes are going to be huge. Was just talking with some friends about this yesterday. Pre-order food reserved spots to eat and change. Just imagine bag check.


 My worries are lift reservations, pass restrictions & longer lift lines. 
I don't use the lodge other than to refill my water bottles. I bring my own food or eat off hill after skiing.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 27, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> My worries are lift reservations, pass restrictions & longer lift lines.
> I don't use the lodge other than to refill my water bottles. I bring my own food or eat off hill after skiing.
> View attachment 4666662


RFID's are coming....... everywhere!


----------



## Lockedin (Aug 28, 2020)

Wife & I just returned from a resort town. We noticed:

We had to meet our other party in different state to avoid 2 week quarantine mandates.

Mask Police Pt.1 - Every employee, everywhere we went would practically shout at anyone who forgot their mask... "*SIR/MA'AM!!!* You Need A Mask!"
Mask Police Pt.2 - ...Unless you are eating, drinking or smoking, then you can remove your mask.

Restaurants - most are take out only. In dine-in restaurants, you wear a mask to your table, then you may take it off, but the waiter / waitress must wear theirs.
Valets - wear masks while driving your car with the windows up.... (I didn't think of that until he was driving off.  )
Activities - are mostly unaffected in that town. Some places take your temp, some don't.
Bars - all closed. Alcohol is purchased in liquor stores.
Dispensaries - Timing is key. I went early one day and had no wait; next day the line went out to the parking lot. (I went swimming with a cartridge...)

Skiing - I can only imagine that lift lines will be LONG - but mostly due to the 6ft. distancing I hope.
Hiking - Some people mask up when meeting others, some don't. 
Boating - Some enforcement at the launch, no enforcement on the water.
Beach - Some enforcement on the sand, more enforcement in the parking lot.
Cities - IMHO, avoid. Read up on local regs & mandates before travelling.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 28, 2020)

Lockedin said:


> Wife & I just returned from a resort town. We noticed:
> 
> *We had to meet our other party in different state to avoid 2 week quarantine mandates.*


Thanks, the locals appreciate all that you bring......oh wait


----------



## Lockedin (Aug 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Thanks, the locals appreciate all that you bring......oh wait


The locals appreciated the business - at least the ones that were open did.
I live in a resort town, and we appreciate the business that tourists bring. Most have been observing mask and distancing mandates - just like we do when we travel.

My main issue was with people who can't help themselves from becoming emotional and making snide remarks about,

"all that you bring". ---- The rudeness is completely unnecessary and only exacerbates division.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 28, 2020)

Lockedin said:


> The locals appreciated the business - at least the ones that were open did.
> I live in a resort town, and we appreciate the business that tourists bring. Most have been observing mask and distancing mandates - just like we do when we travel.
> 
> My main issue was with people who can't help themselves from becoming emotional and making snide remarks about,
> ...


That's not the case around here. Lots of dumb people not playing by the rules. Visitors and second homeowners....rentals are all f'd up too. When shtf everyone bugged out here.....overwhelmed the area. Now with some places opening up people are commuting for the week down to the city and coming back and not giving a shit about the masks, social distancing, or big gatherings. It's kinda making paradise a jail. One of the local lakes you get turned away......now midweek is worse than any weekend I've ever seen. Still haven't been able to take my kids out on the kayaks once. Only about 15 spaces for cars. People are parking up and down roads and hiking in. Must be nice to come home and see a car parked in front of the house.

Depending on how you bring in money in a resort area makes a big difference.....if you have to rely on tourism it's got to be tough. I have lots of friends in that boat and have been there myself.

I'm very happy I bought my place a little farther away from that. But our school has record enrollment....in a few years I'm sure most of these new residents will be putting up their newly built or purchased homes up for sale. Once they realize how tough paradise can get.......it will be interesting to see how this pans out.


----------



## Lockedin (Aug 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> That's not the case around here. Lots of dumb people not playing by the rules. Visitors and second homeowners....rentals are all f'd up too. When shtf everyone bugged out here.....overwhelmed the area. Now with some places opening up people are commuting for the week down to the city and coming back and not giving a shit about the masks, social distancing, or big gatherings.* It's kinda making paradise a jail*. One of the local lakes you get turned away......now midweek is worse than any weekend I've ever seen. Still haven't been able to take my kids out on the kayaks once. Only about 15 spaces for cars. People are parking up and down roads and hiking in. Must be nice to come home and see a car parked in front of the house.
> 
> Depending on how you bring in money in a resort area makes a big difference.....if you have to rely on tourism it's got to be tough. I have lots of friends in that boat and have been there myself.
> 
> I'm very happy I bought my place a little farther away from that. But our school has record enrollment....in a few years I'm sure most of these new residents will be putting up their newly built or purchased homes up for sale. Once they realize how tough paradise can get.......it will be interesting to see how this pans out.


We had that initially too, our local PD handed out parking tickets like trading cards for the first few weeks of summer - rightfully so, we had people parked in front of our mailbox, in front of fire hydrants, under no parking signs, crowding the beach and not distancing at all. 
PD and lifeguards were very present initially. I think that may have had a good effect on tourists _and locals_ to heed the rules; it has stayed quiet for most of the summer, masks, distancing and especially - the mood of the town has improved.

I feel you on the paradise as a jail - we usually stay inside or go hike a few hidden trails during the weekends. Forget getting on the water - there are more boats and inexperienced or drunk people at the helm than I've ever seen before - I'm afraid we'd get run over.

It really comes down to people respecting the areas that they visit. We usually get what we give.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 28, 2020)

Lockedin said:


> We had that initially too, our local PD handed out parking tickets like trading cards for the first few weeks of summer - rightfully so, we had people parked in front of our mailbox, in front of fire hydrants, under no parking signs, crowding the beach and not distancing at all.
> PD and lifeguards were very present initially. I think that may have had a good effect on tourists _and locals_ to heed the rules; it has stayed quiet for most of the summer, masks, distancing and especially - the mood of the town has improved.
> 
> I feel you on the paradise as a jail - we usually stay inside or go hike a few hidden trails during the weekends. Forget getting on the water - there are more boats and inexperienced or drunk people at the helm than I've ever seen before - I'm afraid we'd get run over.
> ...


There is some private spots we have been to but nothing with water for the boats. Anything that was hidden has been found. The tour busses are going to be here soon for leaf season....our state has done great but I hope that doesn't change with the season. I'm going to be getting a different pass this year and a new set of skins. Maybe get out on the sled a bit more.


----------



## Lockedin (Aug 28, 2020)

Our season comes to an end after Labor Day in Sep., but with online only schooling, I'm expecting a better than usual "winter"**.
If your experience is anything like ours, the initial rush will probably cause a bit of chaos, then a routine will develop.
Being in a warm weather tourism area, people were able to distance easily - waiting outside for 30 minutes is fine in fair weather, but I am concerned about how the snow tourism regions will manage distancing when it gets too cold to be outside.

** "winter" - having traveled to places that have an actual Winter, I am very aware that there is no "winter" in my region.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 8, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4708006


So Bob what kind of skis did you leave your wife for? 

Parlor keeps emailing me to buy some.......don't think I'm gonna even get a pass anywhere this year. The mtns start making snow in about 3 weeks.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 8, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> So Bob what kind of skis did you leave your wife for?
> 
> Parlor keeps emailing me to buy some.......don't think I'm gonna even get a pass anywhere this year. The mtns start making snow in about 3 weeks.


Ha, she bounced me a long time ago, ski's had nothing to do with it 

I held out on buying a pass until the last minute of the sale, If things go somewhat normal it will be worth it, if not, 
it won't be my first bad decision


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 8, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> Ha, she bounced me a long time ago, ski's had nothing to do with it
> 
> I held out on buying a pass until the last minute of the sale, If things go somewhat normal it will be worth it, if not,
> it won't be my first bad decision View attachment 4708022


I still have about 8 days to make a decision. Been thinking.....I can get a new set of snowshoes, new tracking polls, new hiking boots and just go out the backdoor. I stick to the woods anyway.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 11, 2020)

@BobBitchen got my pass.......what was I thinking


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> @BobBitchen got my pass.......what was I thinking


It's gonna be a weird season for sure. Just gotta roll with it.
Now go buy those Parlors


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 11, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> It's gonna be a weird season for sure. Just gotta roll with it.
> Now go buy those Parlors


LOL no I have no desire for the parlors. They have my email from a contest for a "free shop day" I entered years ago...I have a lot of gear.....and over the past few years have been building cores. Maybe we'll see how next year goes.....might be able to build the ski press I've been wanting to build. It takes a lot to make skis. You can't just go buy the tooling, gotta make it. 

Gonna put 3 pair of race skis on consignment.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Oct 11, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4666562
> how snowboards should be used...lol


@BobBitchen you know looking at this pic made me think about ski widths. I had Rossi S7 that were fine in pow but absolutely sketchy blasting back to lift and they are pretty wide(_188 cm, 145 /115/123). My Kastle BMX 118 is 184cm 139/118/128 and it rips everything. I ski it even just dust on crust all the way to waist deep. I also thought back on one of favorite skis, like my Fischer vacuum RC4SL (I must have had three or four pairs) or my Volkl p20 rs and my Volkl p40 sl. Amazing how much this equipment has changed._


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 11, 2020)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> @BobBitchen you know looking at this pic made me think about ski widths. I had Rossi S7 that were fine in pow but absolutely sketchy blasting back to lift and they are pretty wide(_188 cm, 145 /115/123). My Kastle BMX 118 is 184cm 139/118/128 and it rips everything. I ski it even just dust on crust all the way to waist deep. I also thought back on one of favorite skis, like my Fischer vacuum RC4SL (I must have had three or four pairs) or my Volkl p20 rs and my Volkl p40 sl. Amazing how much this equipment has changed._


Snowboarding changed it. For the better......I was a skier that went to mostly boards in the mid 90's....because you could carve. But that's when skis started to catch-up. 

I have a set of BMX 88's awesome skis. Definitely one of my favorites. I also have the fischer vac rangers. Great boot.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Oct 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Snowboarding changed it. For the better......I was a skier that went to mostly boards in the mid 90's....because you could carve. But that's when skis started to catch-up.
> 
> I have a set of BMX 88's awesome skis. Definitely one of my favorites. I also have the fischer vac rangers. Great boot.


@DarkWeb I have a pair of BMX 84 which is a nice front side ski. It likes to turn but my older Volkl Mantras(tip rocker only version) and my Blizzard Bonnifide 180(thanks @BobBitchen for finding them) are my daily skis. This year will be interesting for sure. Building a press is a big undertaking. Building the jig is another story. I can't begin to think about what width at shovel waist or tail i would want. Then factor in the taper, too many good versions to choose. I remember buying a pair of 4FRNT Hoji thinking I would love them...skied them six days and sold them on TGR site. I like a ski that can carve. I am not into this "throw your heels out" type of "turn". No disrespect to the Hoji boss.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 11, 2020)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> @DarkWeb I have a pair of BMX 84 which is a nice front side ski. It likes to turn but my older Volkl Mantras(tip rocker only version) and my Blizzard Bonnifide 180(thanks @BobBitchen for finding them) are my daily skis. This year will be interesting for sure. Building a press is a big undertaking. Building the jig is another story. I can't begin to think about what width at shovel waist or tail i would want. Then factor in the taper, too many good versions to choose. I remember buying a pair of 4FRNT Hoji thinking I would love them...skied them six days and sold them on TGR site. I like a ski that can carve. I am not into this "throw your heels out" type of "turn". No disrespect to the Hoji boss.


Those 84's are fun. 

Yeah a lot of thought goes into building. The grain orientation in the core, thickness of the strips. Then glass layup and weight of the glass.....other layup material....metal, carbon. When I first started looking into it I got hooked on learning......so much influences the way it skis.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 12, 2020)

Ski/Snowboard Design and Layup - Ski Builders Forum


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 12, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> Ski/Snowboard Design and Layup - Ski Builders Forum


Yeah lots of good stuff on there. Been on there for a few years.....different name though. lol just looked...my last post was over 4 years ago


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 12, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Gonna put 3 pair of race skis on consignment.


Whatcha got ?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 12, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> Whatcha got ?


Gone! Down at the shop already. A few pairs of junior rossignol FIS all event heroes. One pair was damn brand new with bindings.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 12, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Gone! Down at the shop already. A few pairs of junior rossignol FIS all event heroes. One pair was damn brand new with bindings.


I have the Hero ST, it's probably the most fun ski in my quiver, been my morning groomer ski for the last few yrs


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 12, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> I have the Hero ST, it's probably the most fun ski in my quiver, been my morning groomer ski for the last few yrs


I think my bmx 88's are the closest I have to a groomer ski atm.....that I would use. I have a lot of skis.....lol have a pair of atomic arc gs 201's as gate stops on my chicken coop


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Oct 12, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I think my bmx 88's are the closest I have to a groomer ski atm.....that I would use. I have a lot of skis.....lol have a pair of atomic arc gs 201's as gate stops on my chicken coop


I have a 200cm volkl p40 gs with a undrilled EPS plate just sitting in my garage. The ski was mis drilled so i mounted the eps and never did anything with them. I have a pair of race stock MRR with the "full spectrum" ohhhhh fuck as you kick your ski in the middle of a zipper line that i could mount NOS lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 12, 2020)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> I have a 200cm volkl p40 gs with a undrilled EPS plate just sitting in my garage. The ski was mis drilled so i mounted the eps and never did anything with them. I have a pair of race stock MRR with the "full spectrum" ohhhhh fuck as you kick your ski in the middle of a zipper lineView attachment 4712240View attachment 4712241 that i could mount NOS lol.


Nice! I see your kingpin's


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Oct 13, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Nice! I see your kingpin's


I think they may be used this season more than ever before.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2020)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> I think they may be used this season more than ever before.


Same here. A lot of places are limiting mtn users......even as a season pass holder, you have to reserve a spot on the days you want to go....we'll see how that works out.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 17, 2020)

Snow on the trails this morning


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 17, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Snow on the trails this morning


Steamboat Monday

3"


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 21, 2020)

14yr old ripper Kai Jones


__
http://instagr.am/p/CGm51n1no4M/


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 23, 2020)

more Kai, kid has skills


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Oct 24, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> more Kai, kid has skills


@BobBitchen think what that kid will be doing when he is 22 !!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 24, 2020)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> @BobBitchen think what that kid will be doing when he is 22 !!!


Broken.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Oct 24, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> more Kai, kid has skills


@BobBitchen after a real shitty day this was nice to watch thanks bro


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 24, 2020)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> @BobBitchen after a real shitty day this was nice to watch thanks bro


I hope ya have a better tomorrow bro.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 24, 2020)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> @BobBitchen after a real shitty day this was nice to watch thanks bro


Snow is coming.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Oct 24, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Snow is coming.


@DarkWeb @BobBitchen VT has alluded to no out of state plates at ski areas if this shit does not get under control. 2020 really a shit show.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Oct 24, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Snow is coming.


@DarkWeb it was 75° today


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 24, 2020)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> @DarkWeb @BobBitchen VT has alluded to no out of state plates at ski areas if this shit does not get under control. 2020 really a shit show.


@ilovetoskiatalta I don't see that as true.....lots of out of state here already and they have 2nd homes here....we ask for certain areas you would come from to quarantine.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 24, 2020)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> @DarkWeb it was 75° today


Not here. Just about 45 now and snow on Thursday Friday........ very little but always this week just about every year we have first snow. Last week you could see the mtns sugared.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 24, 2020)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> @DarkWeb @BobBitchen VT has alluded to no out of state plates at ski areas if this shit does not get under control. 2020 really a shit show.


Im sure it will be.  I don't hold out much hope for lift served skiing to last this season.
The government working agains science has spread on he rise again, coming into fall/flu season I see shut downs early.
But what the fuq do I know, hope Im wrong.
You'll have to postpone that Mammoth trip 1 more year Alta


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Oct 24, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> Im sure it will be.  I don't hold out much hope for lift served skiing to last this season.
> The government working agains science has spread on he rise again, coming into fall/flu season I see shut downs early.
> But what the fuq do I know, hope Im wrong.
> You'll have to postpone that Mammoth trip 1 more year Alta


@BobBitchen Alta pass is still available and trolling places to live in Midvale UT for Jan/Feb. I might be able to do redo my twenties when I turn 50...wtf ?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 24, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> Im sure it will be.  I don't hold out much hope for lift served skiing to last this season.
> The government working agains science has spread on he rise again, coming into fall/flu season I see shut downs early.
> But what the fuq do I know, hope Im wrong.
> You'll have to postpone that Mammoth trip 1 more year Alta


We will see. I'm sure many places will be bad.....I got passes and skins. But I'm the only one in the fam that will skin.

Remember we have gloves and masks and goggles......it might work. I hope.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 29, 2020)

French Ski Resorts Close & Delay Openings as Country Goes Into Second Lockdown - PlanetSKI


The measures were announced tonight by President Macron on national TV. The glacier ski resorts of Tignes and Les2Alpes are currently open. The new lockdown comes into force on Friday.



planetski.eu


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 29, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> French Ski Resorts Close & Delay Openings as Country Goes Into Second Lockdown - PlanetSKI
> 
> 
> The measures were announced tonight by President Macron on national TV. The glacier ski resorts of Tignes and Les2Alpes are currently open. The new lockdown comes into force on Friday.
> ...


That sucks.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 31, 2020)

wolf creek is open down in SW Colorado


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## Cookie Rider (Nov 6, 2020)

Anyone else in the "waiting room" to reserve dates at Whistler/Blackcomb?
Only 125k people in front of me.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 6, 2020)

Cookie Rider said:


> Anyone else in the "waiting room" to reserve dates at Whistler/Blackcomb?
> Only 125k people in front of me.


IKON pass here, not holding out much hope for this season though here in the states. 
Good luck to you guys up north though, eh.


----------



## Cookie Rider (Nov 6, 2020)

Thanks man.
Love the complimentary "eh".
Lol

I figure get in early as if could get shut by Christmas.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 6, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> wolf creek is open down in SW Colorado


Do you know anyone that has gone Rky ?
I see Keystone is opening today.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 6, 2020)

Let's see how it goes. I got a pass to a small place that has some of my favorite woods terrain. If the season gets shut down early I get my money back. Depending on when it does I can get it all back or a percentage back. The homeschooling is definitely going to eat into a lot of good days anyway but that's okay. If it's a lost season that will suck because I can still skin if shit gets shut down.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 7, 2020)

it's a start....


----------



## Cookie Rider (Nov 7, 2020)

I got dec 12,13 19,20
And January 2 reserved at whistler/blackcomb!


----------



## Cookie Rider (Nov 7, 2020)

Early season hasn't opened for reservations yet an no snow base.
Also have my local hill pass at Cypress Mountain. A small local hill with 6 quad chairs and top to bottom night riding!

Grown up riding nights, nothing like it.


----------



## Cookie Rider (Nov 7, 2020)

I look through my past winter pictures like playboy back in the day.
I always regret not stopping to take more.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 11, 2020)

Local hill is opening Wed. & Thurs. for pass holders only.
I need a fix


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 11, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> Do you know anyone that has gone Rky ?
> I see Keystone is opening today.


no, i don't. a few more have opened. i'm still kinda fuzzy on how we are doing it here. you need to make reservations but i don't know much more than that. it's been really warm here up to the last few days so haven't switched to ski mode yet. lol.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 11, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> Local hill is opening Wed. & Thurs. for pass holders only.
> I need a fix


i'm homeschooling the kiddo this year so i'm hoping we can make some mid week trips. ski cooper has (not sure now?) 30 dollar thursdays.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Nov 11, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4735461


lol @BobBitchen


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Nov 11, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> Local hill is opening Wed. & Thurs. for pass holders only.
> I need a fix


@BobBitchen June Mt?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 11, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> i'm homeschooling the kiddo this year so i'm hoping we can make some mid week trips. ski cooper has (not sure now?) 30 dollar thursdays.


I'm in the same boat. Don't know if I'll get many days to myself......except weekends. But limited day visits and limited travel might make weekends much better than they have been. This weekend thing is new to me


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 11, 2020)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> @BobBitchen June Mt?


Snow Summit in Big Bear.
Mammoth is also opening this Fri. but it's a 5-6hr drive, also usually crazy lines opening week, & only the bottom of the mtn open, 
I have an 8 ft rule I try to follow before going up to Mammoth. 
Im still a little gun shy (Covid ) right now, Im gonna wait & talk to friends that live there before I make he trip up.
Big Bear is only a little less than 2hrs.. sooooo....
& I need some exercise, I haven't got off the couch since late March, so I use the local hill early season to ski back into shape.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 11, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> no, i don't. a few more have opened. i'm still kinda fuzzy on how we are doing it here. you need to make reservations but i don't know much more than that. it's been really warm here up to the last few days so haven't switched to ski mode yet. lol.


Ikon passes do not require reservations as of yet. The lines @ the Colorado resort cams I've seen don't look too bad so far.
This season will be a crap shoot for sure.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm in the same boat. Don't know if I'll get many days to myself......except weekends. But limited day visits and limited travel might make weekends much better than they have been. This weekend thing is new to me


I don't have the patience for weekends since I retired. Wish ya luck bro.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 11, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> Ikon passes do not require reservations as of yet. The lines @ the Colorado resort cams I've seen don't look too bad so far.
> This season will be a crap shoot for sure.


You have to go by what the mtn requirements are. Killington makes you reserve parking.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> You have to go by what the mtn requirements are. Killington makes you reserve parking.


Yea, Iv seen different rules everywhere, with changes daily it seems. Luckily for me I only ski Big Bear or Mammoth/June, easier for a burn-out like me to keep the rules straight.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm in the same boat. Don't know if I'll get many days to myself......except weekends. But limited day visits and limited travel might make weekends much better than they have been. This weekend thing is new to me


luckily she's my ski buddy now. she tried both skiing and boarding and stuck with skiing. Yeah!! but my thought is to ski during the week and do school on a Sat or Sun to make up for it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 11, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> I don't have the patience for weekends since I retired. Wish ya luck bro.


Yeah there is a big difference between "ski resort" and "ski mtn" only about 1000 mtn users are aloud per day.......mostly locals also. 3 min away so no biggie to turn around and do something else. I worked in the industry for many years, always avoided weekends but that was at resorts.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 11, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> luckily she's my ski buddy now. she tried both skiing and boarding and stuck with skiing. Yeah!! but my thought is to ski during the week and do school on a Sat or Sun to make up for it.


My oldest has done both ski/ride actually xc also.......so do I....but I got a new guy with us this season. Most of the mtn is not for the inexperienced......so carpet it is lol


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> My oldest has done both ski/ride actually cc also.......so do I....but I got a new guy with us this season. Most of the mtn is not for the inexperienced......so carpet it is lol


cooper has great beginner and inter stuff that she and I can do together and then i drop off the back side for a few blks/double blks and then meet up with her again. she's not quite old enough to leave her alone too long yet.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 11, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> cooper has great beginner and inter stuff that she and I can do together and then i drop off the back side for a few blks/double blks and then meet up with her again. she's not quite old enough to leave her alone too long yet.


That's awesome man! Our usual place has great beginner terrain. But it's one of those places that will have much, much more traffic. It definitely has 2nd homeowners and abb that isn't playing by the rules so I'm just not going to take the chance.


----------



## Cookie Rider (Nov 11, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> i'm homeschooling the kiddo this year so i'm hoping we can make some mid week trips. ski cooper has (not sure now?) 30 dollar thursdays.


Mid week is where it's at!
Only others there are retired.
-well, before the vid happened


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 11, 2020)

Cookie Rider said:


> Mid week is where it's at!
> Only others there are retired.
> -well, before the vid happened


Or locals


----------



## Cookie Rider (Nov 11, 2020)

With some taking the chance and others not, this may or may not be like going back in time.
To 1980 sized crowds at the lifts.
I'm dreaming but hopefully we get some more laps with less tracks this year.

I'm a silver lining kind of guy.
Plus I'm high.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 11, 2020)

Cookie Rider said:


> With some taking the chance and others not, this may or may not be like going back in time.
> To 1980 sized crowds at the lifts.
> I'm dreaming but hopefully we get some more laps with less tracks this year.
> 
> ...











Hot Tub Time Machine (2010) - IMDb


Hot Tub Time Machine: Directed by Steve Pink. With John Cusack, Clark Duke, Craig Robinson, Rob Corddry. A malfunctioning time machine at a ski resort takes a man back to 1986 with his two friends and nephew, where they must relive a fateful night and not change anything to make sure the nephew...




m.imdb.com


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Nov 12, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> You have to go by what the mtn requirements are. Killington makes you reserve parking.


I heard VT is not letting out of state plates at the resort?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 12, 2020)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> I heard VT is not letting out of state plates at the resort?


Its complicated. And always changing. But you can't tell second homeowners not to come to their homes. 14 day quarantine, 7 with a test......but it's still all based on honesty. It's bullshit because it's already been shown that people haven't been honest. I have personally seen people I know who have 2nd homes......and said "hi been up for the summer with all this shit going on?" Their answer was "no just for the weekend" people don't care it's all about them.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 12, 2020)

one of the other popular ski areas in So Cal, Mountain High, has delayed their opening, from tomorrow (Fri ) because 4 employees tested positive


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Nov 12, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> You have to go by what the mtn requirements are. Killington makes you reserve parking.


You have to reserve parking a Killington?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 12, 2020)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> You have to reserve parking a Killington?


Yes. A lot of places you need reservations for basically everything.....rentals, tables, parking....days. 

Good read...








How Vermont Ski Areas Are Preparing for an Uncertain Winter


The Single Chair lift at Mad River Glen has whisked skiers, one at a time, to the top of the mountain for nearly three quarters...




m.sevendaysvt.com


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 12, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Yes. A lot of places you need reservations for basically everything.....rentals, tables, parking....days.
> 
> Good read...
> 
> ...


and the food places and bars are shut down too around here at least. only bathrooms are open. damn!! i love spending $25 on a burger and bottle of water. lol.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 12, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> one of the other popular ski areas in So Cal, Mountain High, has delayed their opening, from tomorrow (Fri ) because 4 employees tested positive


damn, and i'm guessing tons of resort workers share condos or apartments to keep costs down. this year is gonna be a mess. wait til cold and flu season gets going too


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 12, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> and the food places and bars are shut down too around here at least. only bathrooms are open. damn!! i love spending $25 on a burger and bottle of water. lol.


Lots of togo options here.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 12, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> damn, and i'm guessing tons of resort workers share condos or apartments to keep costs down. this year is gonna be a mess. wait til cold and flu season gets going too


How about company housing......that's usually shitty to begin with.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 12, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> How about company housing......that's usually shitty to begin with.


like a hostel i'm sure.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Nov 12, 2020)

@DarkWeb @rkymtnman In the late 90's I had a Job at the Goldminers Daughter that gave me a pass and room. I lived in Midvale area. I only stayed there during storms. It was just a hotel room with two double beds and a bathroom. We were on the ground floor so once it snowed the windows were covered so it was dark all the time. My roommate had a good deal because he basically had a single room.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 12, 2020)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> @DarkWeb @rkymtnman In the late 90's I had a Job at the Goldminers Daughter that gave me a pass and room. I lived in Midvale area. I only stayed there during storms. It was just a hotel room with two double beds and a bathroom. We were on the ground floor so once it snowed the windows were covered so it was dark all the time. My roommate had a good deal because he basically had a single room.


My first and last experience....The wind could blow open the door........I didn't even sleep there once. I found a new place by the end of the night. Screw that! Finished the season renting a room from someone in their home then got my own place.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 15, 2020)

more my jam


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 15, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> more my jam


Hero snow!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 15, 2020)

Ever see this one?


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Nov 15, 2020)

A liittle throwback...


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Nov 15, 2020)

I think the dh racers are fucking nuts. I don't think most folks understand what they are watching.


----------



## kovidkough (Nov 15, 2020)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> @DarkWeb @BobBitchen VT has alluded to no out of state plates at ski areas if this shit does not get under control. 2020 really a shit show.


well there's goes our restaurant...we need the skiers ..man this winter is going to suckkk


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Nov 15, 2020)

For the record with the exception of the French Alpinists before him I think this he a skiing GOAT...


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 15, 2020)

kovidkough said:


> well there's goes our restaurant...we need the skiers ..man this winter is going to suckkk


Where are you at bud? If I can support I will. Locals take care of their own.....


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Nov 15, 2020)

While I am not an avid snowboarder but this clip of Ralph Backstrom is legit.





Now when can I go ski????


----------



## kovidkough (Nov 15, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Where are you at bud? If I can support I will. Locals take care of their own.....


dover vt is where I was working as a cook before the first lockdowns, there is a small beer and burger place the dover forge near mt snow. we rely totally on tourism , the locals can't afford the chow. still haven't opened up again have been waiting for a call back based on this winter but it sounds like they are fucked


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Nov 15, 2020)

kovidkough said:


> well there's goes our restaurant...we need the skiers ..man this winter is going to suckkk


@kovidkough yeah man where are you? I would love to support...let us know where.


----------



## kovidkough (Nov 15, 2020)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> @kovidkough yeah man where are you? I would love to support...let us know where.


may not even have the chance if the borders are closed to new Yorkers and Connecticut they spend big bucks out in the hills

was at mt snow.
not anymore just spending 24/7 in my grow collecting that PPP while my boss slowly watchs his investment tank
sad times for the service industry


----------



## kovidkough (Nov 15, 2020)

I dont feel all that bad he also owns a realty company selling condos around there so...big big money im sure he's doing fine despite losing the restaurant


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 16, 2020)

a friend in Mammoth just sent me these.....fu*ker


----------



## Cookie Rider (Nov 16, 2020)

*
*
w*
I got up for my first day this season yesterday!*


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 20, 2020)

Twas a shit show at the local bump Wed. High temps had stoped snowmaking & melted a lot of the natural snowfall. They only had one run open, top to bottom, with sketchy coverage. About 3.5 million people descended on the mountain, two lifts open to the top, the lines were horrendous !
I planned on skiing Wed & Thurs, but bailed after only 6 runs.
Since I used my pass now, I can't defer it sooo.
Im gonna head up to Mammoth for 3 or 4 days on Sunday, as friends say it is skiing well for early season, only lower mountain open, but thats okay, Im so out of shape I'll be fine on the lowers. Rossi ST ti ready to go.
I see lock downs in our future, so hope to get a few days in.


----------



## Cookie Rider (Nov 20, 2020)

Ride what you can while you can!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 20, 2020)

Cookie Rider said:


> Ride what you can while you can!


It doesn't get fun till Feb March......I'll wait.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Nov 21, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> It doesn't get fun till Feb March......I'll wait.


Nahhhh @DarkWeb these early season days are the only way I can ski top to bottom/bell to bell on a pow day. It's all just practice for a pow day for me


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 21, 2020)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> Nahhhh @DarkWeb these early season days are the only way I can ski top to bottom/bell to bell on a pow day. It's all just practice for a pow day for me


I'll leave the pow days for you Alta, give me corn & wind buff


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 21, 2020)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> Nahhhh @DarkWeb these early season days are the only way I can ski top to bottom/bell to bell on a pow day. It's all just practice for a pow day for me


@ilovetoskiatalta I say that all the time. But I'll take those this year......I'm not going to get many to myself days this season and if shit gets shutdown I'm hiking anyway. I've skinned right off the deck a bunch of times.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Nov 21, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> @ilovetoskiatalta I say that all the time. But I'll take those this year......I'm not going to get many to myself days this season and if shit gets shutdown I'm hiking anyway. I've skinned right off the deck a bunch of times.


@DarkWeb would share some spots? I have not skinned in the northeast. DM me if know some decent routes with good skiing.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Nov 21, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> I'll leave the pow days for you Alta, give me corn & wind buff View attachment 4748017


@BobBitchen ahhhh you are bringing back memories of skiing the "buttahhh" in the rock garden at squallywood


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 21, 2020)

I just go out in the woods but these are popular.





About - Time for Tuckerman


We’re a group of ski lovers that has more than 150 years of combined experience skiing the Tuckerman Ravine. On this website, you will find everything there is to know about the Tuckerman Ravine, including the best routes, places to...



timefortuckerman.com













Catamount Trail Association – The length of Vermont on skis


The length of Vermont on skis




catamounttrail.org


----------



## Cookie Rider (Nov 21, 2020)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> Nahhhh @DarkWeb these early season days are the only way I can ski top to bottom/bell to bell on a pow day. It's all just practice for a pow day for me


I'm the same, any shit day on the hill is a better day than on the couch.
A die hard I've been called;
rain boarding, barely there coverage, you name it I'll ride.
All in prep to chase my Whistler local pal down top to bottom runs at whistler and blackcomb in about 15-16 minutes.
Low ground flying is more like it.


I aim for 30 days a season at minimum.
My riding pal aims for a million vertical ft in descents a season.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 21, 2020)

Cookie Rider said:


> I'm the same, any shit day on the hill is a better day than on the couch.
> A die hard I've been called;
> rain boarding, barely there coverage, you name it I'll ride.
> All in prep to chase my Whistler local pal down top to bottom runs at whistler and blackcomb in about 15-16 minutes.
> ...


Nice! You should get paid for it!


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Nov 21, 2020)

Cookie Rider said:


> I'm the same, any shit day on the hill is a better day than on the couch.
> A die hard I've been called;
> rain boarding, barely there coverage, you name it I'll ride.
> All in prep to chase my Whistler local pal down top to bottom runs at whistler and blackcomb in about 15-16 minutes.
> ...


I was up there a few years ago for the month end of January month of February, I would try and end my day with top to bottom Dave Murray Downhill. The burn in your thighs at the end of the day was intense. Sometimes you would be thankful for a bottleneck so you cheat and take a 30 second break so you navigate the cod slalom situation.


----------



## Cookie Rider (Nov 21, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Nice! You should get paid for it!


Lol
I wish!

I work hard all year to be able to just barely afford it. I think tickets are $208 a day pass at WB. I buy a 5 day pass for $500 preseason rate.
I'm also lucky enough to get gifted 50% off tickets from staff at the hill.


Going up tomorrow just to lap cord at Cypress for the first two hours and be home before lunch!


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Nov 22, 2020)

Cookie Rider said:


> Lol
> I wish!
> 
> I work hard all year to be able to just barely afford it. I think tickets are $208 a day pass at WB. I buy a 5 day pass for $500 preseason rate.
> ...


How I miss those days.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 22, 2020)

Cookie Rider said:


> Lol
> I wish!
> 
> I work hard all year to be able to just barely afford it. I think tickets are $208 a day pass at WB. I buy a 5 day pass for $500 preseason rate.
> ...


This is my first season since '93 I've had to buy a pass. It's nice, I think I'm gonna like it. I know I'm going to miss it.


----------



## Cookie Rider (Nov 22, 2020)

It got pretty busy by 10:30 this morning. Still I got a handful of hung over but fun runs.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 22, 2020)

Nice! Doesn't look that cold, but damn there's a lot of people.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 22, 2020)

Snow was great today. Crowds not so much. I’m hoping at least half head home for the next few days


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 22, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> This is my first season since '93 I've had to buy a pass. It's nice, I think I'm gonna like it. I know I'm going to miss it.


What did You do in the industry?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 22, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> What did You do in the industry?


@BobBitchen What didn't I do......never sold tickets......ah it's not over....Just for now. Wife said it's my dirty x-gf I keep going back to lol. Mostly coached or instructed but also some tech, bootfitting, gear retail, designed and help design gear that has been sold everywhere....but mostly teaching, it's been my winter thing for a long time....and evolved into what my life revolves around. Been balancing two professions for a while. I've also done a lot of welding and fab work for some places. Man the more I think about it there's so much more in those years.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 23, 2020)

No more microwaves in the base lodge, puts a damper on my 5 AM breakfast routine. Gotta dirty the camping pots and pans Now.
Maple habanero chorizo, sweet potato hash burritos for breakfast. Light snow overnight as long as the wind holds off should be fun


----------



## Cookie Rider (Nov 23, 2020)

I'm planning my little tailgate lunches as well!
Got a propane fire pit to roast on in the lot. Kinda stoked for it.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Nov 24, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> No more microwaves in the base lodge, puts a damper on my 5 AM breakfast routine. Gotta dirty the camping pots and pans Now.View attachment 4749713
> Maple habanero chorizo, sweet potato hash burritos for breakfast. Light snow overnight as long as the wind holds off should be fun


I guess i am going to Korea town to get a gas stove for ski season


----------



## Mr_X (Dec 1, 2020)

i just bought a triple play ticket. can't wait to hit the up the terrain park at camelback.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 1, 2020)

Mr_X said:


> i just bought a triple play ticket. can't wait to hit the up the terrain park at camelback.


I've never been to camelback.


----------



## Mr_X (Dec 1, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I've never been to camelback.


its in Pennsylvania. good beginner mountain.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 1, 2020)

Mr_X said:


> its in Pennsylvania. good beginner mountain.


Yeah heard of it and passed many billboards. Pretty surprised they want $600 for a season pass.


----------



## Cookie Rider (Dec 1, 2020)

Rode Blackcomb on Sunday.
Did just over 29,000 vertical in descends. 
21 chair rides up.
We stuck to mid mountain as the upper alpine hasn't opened yet. 
lower mountain was brutal, brickset ice and scrapey scrapey twigs/rocks, sprinkled with beginners and the tourist crowds.
We rode untracked cord at 1:30 in the afternoon, on a weekend. Unheard of.

The initial upload first thing is the only line. After that everyone gets spread out over the resort and the place is deserted.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Dec 8, 2020)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CIgRVFDn2wd/


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 8, 2020)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CIiTTdrqFB9/


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 8, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CIiTTdrqFB9/


That's almost as tight as east coast trees!


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 14, 2020)

So my daughter just yelled at me for taking so long to get the snow tires mounted. She wants to go to Ski Cooper again. Not sure they are open: they are due south from Copper Mtn in Colorado.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Dec 15, 2020)

Cookie Rider said:


> Rode Blackcomb on Sunday.
> Did just over 29,000 vertical in descends.
> 21 chair rides up.
> We stuck to mid mountain as the upper alpine hasn't opened yet.
> ...


One of the sketchiest parts of Whistler/Blackcomb(including anything you can get to from Spankys Ladder or the Peak) is the walk through lot seven three days after a storm on a sunny thaw/freeze day.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 16, 2020)

Killer day today..


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Dec 16, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> Killer day today..


don't rub it in


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 16, 2020)

It's been about 20" to dry here......but it sounds like it's starting tonight.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 17, 2020)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> don't rub it in





DarkWeb said:


> It's been about 20" to dry here......but it sounds like it's starting tonight.


It’s only man made, but the grooming & weather couldn’t be better, bluebird & 30*
Yesterday was a nice distraction from my daily anxiety.
I’m going back for more today


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 17, 2020)

Yup cought up to last year.....


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Dec 17, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Yup cought up to last year.....
> View attachment 4770726


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Dec 17, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Yup cought up to last year.....
> View attachment 4770726


Are you north or south of Rutland?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 17, 2020)

South. News is still saying 12" I should send in that pic.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 18, 2020)

Great week skiing local..


waiting on mother nature for Mammoth


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Dec 18, 2020)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CI9SLkYArqY/


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 18, 2020)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CI9SLkYArqY/


Yea, Bernie does a lot of sled accessed terrain. I'd love to tag along


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 22, 2020)

Last week’s hero snow is gone, “machine groomed granular “ , to dust in crust to wet & sloppy by afternoon, still 100 times better than sitting home.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 22, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> Last week’s hero snow is gone, “machine groomed granular “ , to dust in crust to wet & sloppy by afternoon, still 100 times better than sitting home.


I was thinking about going this weekend but now we're supposed to get significant rain. That'll really freeze up the woods and make a good base though.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 22, 2020)

On The bright side, I did enough business up here yesterday to pay for the new Rossi hero st’s I ordered last week


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 27, 2020)

"Bacon can not solve all our problems, that is why there are skis."


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 27, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> "Bacon can not solve all our problems, that is why there are skis."


@BobBitchen


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 28, 2020)

@DarkWeb


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 28, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> @DarkWeb


Saw that lol 

The weather patterns are not being nice to me this year. Rain should be starting any min for today  and a system is coming through later in the week, but depending on when the precipitation starts it could be a crappy mix or just rain. Then upper 30's and 40's all next week. Oh well hopefully by the end of January it picks up.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 30, 2020)

Get'em Ryan! This kid is pushing it!








Vermont's Cochran-Siegle ends American drought in his first World Cup victory


Mount Abraham graduate Ryan Cochran-Siegle seizes breakthrough victory on Tuesday, the first American in 14 years to win a World Cup super-G.



www.burlingtonfreepress.com


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 2, 2021)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CJjvrSDAE39/


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Jan 2, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CJjvrSDAE39/


That was a sweet line...where is that? I mean is that Mammoth sidecountry? @BobBitchen


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 2, 2021)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> That was a sweet line...where is that? I mean is that Mammoth sidecountry? @BobBitchen


yes, I have no idea where though.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 9, 2021)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CJ0zHMQMlPw/


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Jan 9, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


>


next level grom shit right there


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 12, 2021)

FYI Sierra trading post Marked down ski inventory by 60 %
some really great skis
Liberty’s “V” Series
Kastle’s


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 19, 2021)

breezy @ mammoth his morning


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 19, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4801025
> breezy @ mammoth his morning


Haha yeah a bit. Think the lifts are going to be on delay?


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Haha yeah a bit. Think the lifts are going to be on delay?


more than likely, really depends on wind direction. 
They are used to major winds. Makes the wind buff there some of the best.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 19, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> more than likely, really depends on wind direction.
> They are used to major winds. Makes the wind buff there some of the best.


Good lift placement makes a huge difference. I've had a few hairy rides. Once we where swinging pretty bad from the wind. The lifty was speeding it up and slowing it down to clear the towers......we swang right before one and then he'd speed it up and we swang right after it the gondola came into the guides really hard at the top. We where one of the last rides up.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 19, 2021)

Chair 23 can be a wild ride in the wind, a safety bar added a year or two ago helps a little. I rode it in a 70mph sustained, blowing straight up the lift line, Skiers left , wipe out 1, was amazing that day, best wind buff ever !
Scary as shit dropping in though


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Jan 19, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> more than likely, really depends on wind direction.
> They are used to major winds. Makes the wind buff there some of the best.


nothing like the wind buff @BobBitchen


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Jan 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Good lift placement makes a huge difference. I've had a few hairy rides. Once we where swinging pretty bad from the wind. The lifty was speeding it up and slowing it down to clear the towers......we swang right before one and then he'd speed it up and we swang right after it the gondola came into the guides really hard at the top. We where one of the last rides up.


Red Dog at Squaw is a crazy lift lol.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 20, 2021)

@ilovetoskiatalta


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 23, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4804642


Yeah I read that on opensnow this am. You guys are going to get clobbered


----------



## natureboygrower (Jan 23, 2021)

I wish we'd get some snow in Maine. Been a dry winter so far. I havent skied in over 20 years and that was in Flagstaff (what a trip skiing in warm weather)
@DarkWeb you ever skiied any Maine mountains? I had a season pass close to 30years ago at Sugarloaf but friends and I preferred Squaw mountain now called Greenville mountain I think. It's a lot smaller but was way less crowded back then ( and now) and tickets were cheap. I think the lack of trails due to a triple chair being down slowly suffocated the business. They're trying to bring it back ( no help from covid) but I believe that one lift is still inoperable


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 23, 2021)

natureboygrower said:


> I wish we'd get some snow in Maine. Been a dry winter so far. I havent skied in over 20 years and that was in Flagstaff (what a trip skiing in warm weather)
> @DarkWeb you ever skiied any Maine mountains? I had a season pass close to 30years ago at Sugarloaf but friends and I preferred Squaw mountain now called Greenville mountain I think. It's a lot smaller but was way less crowded back then ( and now) and tickets were cheap. I think the lack of trails due to a triple chair being down slowly suffocated the business. They're trying to bring it back ( no help from covid) but I believe that one lift is still inoperable


Never been to Maine. One of these days I'll get there, beautiful place.




So ya think dad can still make a badass kicker........you know I can 



It's still just a drop-in......let's see how the weather treats me......I've got a few ideas and I'm really liking the plow on the quad 

Its getting closer to a 5' drop-in now


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah I read that on opensnow this am. You guys are going to get clobbered


 Mammoth received 207" in Feb. 2019
so theres that..









February 2019 Makes Top 5 Snowiest Months in Mammoth Mountain, CA History - SnowBrains


[Sponsored by Mammoth Mountain] Mammoth Mountain, California is known for its mega storms and deep snowpack. Mammoth often sees record-breaking snowfall and is no stranger to skiing on the Fourth of July. It’s no surprise the resort currently has the deepest snowpack in the country and most...




snowbrains.com


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 25, 2021)

Did a Bear Chase a Skier Down a Mountain?


We were skeptical when this video came our way, but let's just say it put to rest the myth that bears can't run downhill.




www.snopes.com


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 28, 2021)

The GOOD.....




The BAD....


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 28, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> The GOOD.....
> View attachment 4809650
> 
> 
> ...


I'm happy and sad for you.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 29, 2021)

your 4x4 sprinter...


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 29, 2021)

@ilovetoskiatalta
Road Trip !!

edit: grab @DarkWeb on your way


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 29, 2021)

Have you gotten out?


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Have you gotten out?


Not for this cycle, I wait for amateur hour to be over. Im looking at Tues through Sun this coming week.
A little So Cal local action..




Big Bear area


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 30, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Not for this cycle, I wait for amateur hour to be over. Im looking at Tues through Sun this coming week.
> A little So Cal local action..
> 
> 
> ...


LOL that's like skiing on the east coast some seasons! Looks like snow  

Looks slick as hell even that Toyota at the end had chains!


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Jan 30, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> @ilovetoskiatalta
> View attachment 4801999


do you follow mike douglass in whistler? 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CKrnFBnhnxM/

those are tight and steep


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 30, 2021)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> do you follow mike douglass in whistler?
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CKrnFBnhnxM/
> ...


That's very much like some spots over here. I've used the joke "Think skinny thoughts" before dropping.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 4, 2021)

me and the kiddo finally got out for first day this season todya. .

Ski Cooper got a nice 12" last nite and was fairly empty. Weekday skiing courtesy of homeschooling this year!! 

and $40 adult/$30 kid tix prices ain't too shabby either. 

the walk up rate at Breck this season in $209. that's f'ing insane. 5 friends could drop 2 grand easy for a day: lift, rental, food, booze. nuts.


----------



## Mr_X (Feb 5, 2021)

I went to Camelback Mountain (PA) yesterday.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 5, 2021)

Travelers







www.health.pa.gov


----------



## Mr_X (Feb 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Travelers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah. i should do this and take the test. no symptoms yet. i just scheduled at a CVS.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 5, 2021)

Mr_X said:


> yeah. i should do this and take the test. no symptoms yet. i just scheduled at a CVS.


The state wanted you to do that and a 10 day quarantine before you went skiing......

or are you just trolling?


----------



## Mr_X (Feb 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> The state wanted you to do that and a 10 day quarantine before you went skiing......
> 
> or are you just trolling?


Yes. I'm trolling.


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 9, 2021)

Good morning


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 12, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4824130
> View attachment 4824131


Oh those look fun. What's the side cut?


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh those look fun. What's the side cut?


120-70-99 14R
Stokli Laser SX


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 12, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> 120-70-99 14R
> Stokli Laser SX


Those are going to be fun! Nice and tight


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Feb 12, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4824130
> View attachment 4824131


I have always wanted a pair of Stöckli Skis...enjoy them @BobBitchen


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 12, 2021)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> I have always wanted a pair of Stöckli Skis...enjoy them @BobBitchen


Nice and solid. Like train tracks. Load the tip and accelerate out of the turn like a hockey player.


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 12, 2021)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> I have always wanted a pair of Stöckli Skis...enjoy them @BobBitchen





DarkWeb said:


> Nice and solid. Like train tracks. Load the tip and accelerate out of the turn like a hockey player.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 12, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4824630


Haha damn right!


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 13, 2021)

Mammoth wind buff...mmmm


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Feb 13, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Mammoth wind buff...mmmm


@BobBitchen the buff


----------



## Mr_X (Feb 19, 2021)

went snowboarding the other day


----------



## Mr_X (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 25, 2021)

Killer buff up top
Hero groomers 
Bluebird sky’s 

Chill camp site


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 25, 2021)

Mr_X said:


>


poconos, huh? that's my old turf back in the 80's. camelback, shawnee, jack frost and BB. lol. there still hour long lines on weekends?


----------



## Mr_X (Feb 25, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> poconos, huh? that's my old turf back in the 80's. camelback, shawnee, jack frost and BB. lol. there still hour long lines on weekends?


yeah, which is why i stick to the terrain park because the lines are a lot shorter or there are no lines.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 25, 2021)

Mr_X said:


> yeah, which is why i stick to the terrain park because the lines are a lot shorter or there are no lines.


what's a lift ticket cost up there now? are they all over a $100?


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 25, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> what's a lift ticket cost up there now? are they all over a $100?


Tickets are crazy everywhere.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Tickets are crazy everywhere.


no shit! i think i posted this here but Breck walk up rate is $209 this season.


----------



## Mr_X (Feb 25, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> what's a lift ticket cost up there now? are they all over a $100?


$70 on the weekend. sometimes i like to do twilight hours because it cost $35 and there will be no lines. one time a lift operator told me i was the only one there.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 25, 2021)

Mr_X said:


> $70 on the weekend. sometimes i like to do twilight hours because it cost $35 and there will be no lines. one time a lift operator told me i was the only one there.


we used to do the night skiing for the same reasons. better have some sharp edges though!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 25, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> no shit! i think i posted this here but Breck walk up rate is $209 this season.


A lot of it is the pushing of the big passes. It is a great thing for the industry......it's generating a lot of money.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 25, 2021)

Check out how old the lift is that you ride on in the lift database.








Lift Blog


All about ski lifts, tramways and gondolas




liftblog.com


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Check out how old the lift is that you ride on in the lift database.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awesome site!


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 25, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> awesome site!


Yeah, it is. Tuesday's are nice but it's all the news that's posted that makes it one of my regularly visited sites. It's world wide not just north america......and it's not exactly about snow sports it's all about the lifts.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, it is. Tuesday's are nice but it's all the news that's posted that makes it one of my regularly visited sites. It's world wide not just north america......and it's not exactly about snow sports it's all about the lifts.


yes, i was just checking the specs at the NC state fair. lol.


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 26, 2021)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CLjuePRpDU3/


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 26, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CLjuePRpDU3/


Sweet line!


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Feb 28, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> no shit! i think i posted this here but Breck walk up rate is $209 this season.


without even checking but are you fucking kidding me ?


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Feb 28, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CLjuePRpDU3/


that bentchi clip was slick...I miss mountain life honestly


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 4, 2021)

*Miller’s Darker Side*
*The legendary filmmaker pioneered the stoke film and helped create skiing’s counterculture, but ‘Ski Bum’ on Discovery+ shows how his life behind the scenes was anything but easy

*









A New Documentary Shows the Darker Side of Warren Miller’s Life


The legendary filmmaker pioneered the stoke film and helped create skiing’s counterculture, but ‘Ski Bum’ on Discovery+ shows how his life behind the scenes was anything but easy




www.outsideonline.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 4, 2021)

@BobBitchen Keep an eye out for TGR "In Pursuit of Soul"


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 5, 2021)

There was no pond skims last year. I'm sure someone will have one this year but I miss these. Always a good time!


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 12, 2021)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CMUuYFeHeIa/


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 17, 2021)

Ahhhhhh
Spring skiing ....


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Mar 26, 2021)

Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com





Well it has beena few years that I started this thread. This is the first season in a long time I have no ski days in. @BobBitchen one day I want to find this line. It would be great if you want to help me find it. Happy Spring everyone.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 26, 2021)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> Login • Instagram
> 
> 
> Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.
> ...


@ilovetoskiatalta No days for you also  

First year I bought a season pass.......first year I also never picked them up. It's ok.....does suck but I'm ok with it.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Mar 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @ilovetoskiatalta No days for you also
> 
> First year I bought a season pass.......first year I also never picked them up. It's ok.....does suck but I'm ok with it.


I will defer the ikon...whatever that means 
I just buy season passes in the summer(this year i waited and paid too much). 
I usually get 30-40 days in. If i click 30 days or more I am ok with that. Last year my last ski days were in interior BC. When I came back it all shut down. So now the road bike will come out and the "several hour edible rides" will be what is going on until next season. @BobBitchen share any of the spring days.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 26, 2021)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> I will defer the ikon...whatever that means
> I just buy season passes in the summer(this year i waited and paid too much).
> I usually get 30-40 days in. If i click 30 days or more I am ok with that. Last year my last ski days were in interior BC. When I came back it all shut down. So now the road bike will come out and the "several hour edible rides" will be what is going on until next season. @BobBitchen share any of the spring days.


Ikon.....CMH?


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 27, 2021)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> Login • Instagram
> 
> 
> Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.
> ...


you will have to ask Bernie where that is, too many backcountry lines around Mammoth. I’ve skied a few times with him, resort only, he’s better than his videos show .
Spring is here, we’ve been bbq’ing every Tuesday for a few weeks now, weather caught us last week though, so it was torta Wednesday last week .

On April 11, I believe, you can roll over your Ikon pass for next year, and use it this spring..
I’ll be here.


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 27, 2021)

gotta love it..


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Mar 27, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> you will have to ask Bernie where that is, too many backcountry lines around Mammoth. I’ve skied a few times with him, resort only, he’s better than his videos show .
> Spring is here, we’ve been bbq’ing every Tuesday for a few weeks now, weather caught us last week though, so it was torta Wednesday last week .View attachment 4863861
> 
> On April 11, I believe, you can roll over your Ikon pass for next year, and use it this spring..View attachment 4863862
> I’ll be here.


Aside from those dirty Look bindings is that a beard that is braided...Legend @BobBitchen


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Mar 27, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4864233
> 
> gotta love it..


@BobBitchen snow bunny report requested...


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 27, 2021)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> Aside from those dirty Look bindings is that a beard that is braided...Legend @BobBitchen


I have to, it all ends up in my mouth or in front of my goggles if I don't, fuckin' mask.


ilovetoskiatalta said:


> @BobBitchen snow bunny report requested...


Im on it...


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 29, 2021)

wind buff... 9/10


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 30, 2021)

@DarkWeb thanks for the advice!

me and the kiddo hit up ski cooper today on snowboards! a bit sore now but it was fun. glad i tried it for sure. but skis from here on out!!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 30, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> @DarkWeb thanks for the advice!
> 
> me and the kiddo hit up ski cooper today on snowboards! a bit sore now but it was fun. glad i tried it for sure. but skis from here on out!!!



Hehe it is fun! It's cool to do something that challenges you.....something different


----------



## carlsbarn (Mar 31, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> me and the kiddo finally got out for first day this season todya. .
> 
> Ski Cooper got a nice 12" last nite and was fairly empty. Weekday skiing courtesy of homeschooling this year!!
> 
> ...


That's awesome man! Cooper and Monarch is where I learned to ski. I had a trip planned to Leadville this winter and was looking forward to teaching my youngsters at Cooper but work and covid nonsense put the kaibosh on that. 

$209/day at Breck is just nuts, prices too many people out of a good time. When I worked in Summit county the job came with a three mountain pass and I think the face value on that was like $750 or so. Get off about 4, doobie and drive to keystone, watch the sunset from the chair and just do laps till they closed. Ohh to be young with no responsibilities.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 31, 2021)

carlsbarn said:


> That's awesome man! Cooper and Monarch is where I learned to ski. I had a trip planned to Leadville this winter and was looking forward to teaching my youngsters at Cooper but work and covid nonsense put the kaibosh on that.
> 
> $209/day at Breck is just nuts, prices too many people out of a good time. When I worked in Summit county the job came with a three mountain pass and I think the face value on that was like $750 or so. Get off about 4, doobie and drive to keystone, watch the sunset from the chair and just do laps till they closed. Ohh to be young with no responsibilities.


Day passes are expensive to push you to go for a big pass.


----------



## Geordie_John (Mar 31, 2021)

I have tried to stay away from this thread as I'm really missing the chance to put my skis on. 

Never had the opportunity to savour any resorts over the water but normally its France, Italy or sometimes Bulgaria and Switzerland for me. Never tried to board although I was a skater in my youth. One day, although I have to say I am getting more fearful as I'm getting older. Some of the steeper blacks really get my heart going !


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 31, 2021)

carlsbarn said:


> That's awesome man! Cooper and Monarch is where I learned to ski. I had a trip planned to Leadville this winter and was looking forward to teaching my youngsters at Cooper but work and covid nonsense put the kaibosh on that.
> 
> $209/day at Breck is just nuts, prices too many people out of a good time. When I worked in Summit county the job came with a three mountain pass and I think the face value on that was like $750 or so. Get off about 4, doobie and drive to keystone, watch the sunset from the chair and just do laps till they closed. Ohh to be young with no responsibilities.


leadville is a really cool town too. we're gonna try to do that train ride one of these summers. 

this trip cost us for hotel and 2 lift tix $140. lol.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Apr 4, 2021)

@BobBitchen yeah so I did not realize haw savage this dude really is...

__
http://instagr.am/p/CNObQyAAZB8/


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 4, 2021)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> @BobBitchen yeah so I did not realize haw savage this dude really is...
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CNObQyAAZB8/


Yep, real talent


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 17, 2021)

*R.I.P*. Roma McCoy









InsideEko.com


InsideEko.com - Blog coverage centered on Breaking News, Trends, Politic, Missing and Endangered Persons, Tech and Entertainment updates.




insideeko.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 17, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> *R.I.P*. Roma McCoy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RIP Roma


----------



## BobBitchen (May 22, 2021)

__





Watch this story by Jerry of the Day™ on Instagram before it disappears.







www.instagram.com


----------



## DarkWeb (May 22, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JOD is always good lol


----------



## BobBitchen (May 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> JOD is always good lol


Love a good tomahawk


----------



## DarkWeb (May 22, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Love a good tomahawk


A shitty binding tech at a demo can make that happen.

Well a bunch of things can make it happen lol definitely had a couple crazy crashes and have seen some too.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (May 26, 2021)

@BobBitchen what has happened in San Jose ?


----------



## BobBitchen (May 26, 2021)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> @BobBitchen what has happened in San Jose ?


Sadly the same thing that is happening almost daily in the States 









California transit worker kills 9, extending U.S. mass shooting epidemic


A California transit employee killed nine co-workers before taking his own life on Wednesday, the latest in a spate of deadly U.S. mass shootings, prompting the state's governor to ask: "What the hell is wrong with us?"




www.reuters.com


----------



## BobBitchen (May 26, 2021)

Heading up now for closing week @ Mammoth. Ending too soon this season. I'm right around 100 days this year so I can't complain, but still do.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 28, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (May 28, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4911034


It's never enough. Will you hike in anywhere for some runs after they close?


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's never enough. Will you hike in anywhere for some runs after they close?


Unfortunately no, my hiking days are over, the heart attack killed my stamina for uphill work.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 1, 2021)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CPjrZLjgNXq/


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Jun 1, 2021)

Adolphlung said:


> I read a bit about the Jay Peak in Vermont .I like Okemo in Vermont better, though, since the atmosphere is welcoming and friendly. After a long day of skiing, you can always end up tasting some delicious foods in some of the beautifully decorated restaurants. I heard that they get record snow in the Jay Peak Resort, and the slopes are varied. I also like that there are plenty of activities to keep the kids busy, skiing, a water park, arcade, climbing walls, movie theater, and indoor rink.


Jay has snow that will rival Japan, UT and interior BC. Some of the best inbounds tree skiing in new england, period.
Long run outs and a lot of traversing depending on wind and what lifts are open. Dress warm and be prepared for nasty wind but if you get a storm you would never know you are on the east coast.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 4, 2021)

@Adolphlung are you a robot? Jay has great skiing.......and








William Kelly, key adviser to Quiros in EB-5 fraud case, reaches plea deal for 3-year prison term


Under conditions of the agreement filed Thursday afternoon in U.S. District Court in Burlington, Kelly has agreed to plead guilty to two of the charges against him and to cooperate with investigators.



vtdigger.org


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 21, 2021)

This Vehicle Takes Skiers to the Top of the Mountain and Drives Itself Back Down


If skiing had golf carts this is what they would be




www.stormskiing.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 21, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> This Vehicle Takes Skiers to the Top of the Mountain and Drives Itself Back Down
> 
> 
> If skiing had golf carts this is what they would be
> ...


Guess they don't have friends that would drag them up.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Aug 9, 2021)

So I paid for the Ikon Pass with my Covid 2020 discount and bought a Killington mid-week pass...let it snow...hope all is well @BobBitchen. Are you impacted by fires?


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 10, 2021)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> So I paid for the Ikon Pass with my Covid 2020 discount and bought a Killington mid-week pass...let it snow...hope all is well @BobBitchen. Are you impacted by fires?


Congrats on the double pass. I hope we have a safe & somewhat normal season.
The fires are mostly up north, I'm in so cal on the coast, no real wild fire danger here, I'm in tsunami & earthquake territory.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 31, 2021)

The Caldor fire continues to grow & devastate. I hope my friends in Tahoe stay safe.

Sierra at Tahoe


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 31, 2021)

I hope everyone is ok. I still have a buddies mtn bike that moved out there years ago 








Caldor Fire Reaches Sierra at Tahoe


One of California’s largest active wildfires made a dramatic run to the east Sunday, crossing into Sierra at Tahoe’s West Bowl before reaching the front side of the mountain. A Forest S…




liftblog.com


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 29, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4997942


I'm getting excited


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 29, 2021)

Received my gear guide mag's & Pass last week.
Start the Stoke !


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 30, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4997942


pikes peak got it's first dusting a few days ago.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 8, 2021)

Chr 3 from McCoy station, bout 9600'


From town bout 8000'


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 20, 2021)

Mammoth Mountain on Instagram: "It’s starting to look really good out there and we can’t wait to get back on snow. ❄️ Stay tuned for some exciting updates tomorrow. @sammy_deleo"


Mammoth Mountain shared a post on Instagram: "It’s starting to look really good out there and we can’t wait to get back on snow. ❄️ Stay tuned for some exciting updates tomorrow. @sammy_deleo". Follow their account to see 5715 posts.




www.instagram.com




#stoketime


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 21, 2021)

Woo Hoo


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 21, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5013929
> View attachment 5013930
> Woo Hoo


i have to admit i always thought of mammoth like some shitty poconos area. i never realized they get dumped on like that. incredible. 

have you ever hit up Wolf Creek in CO? it's in the San Juans and gets some massive dummps too. nothing like the amounts you've posted though.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 21, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i have to admit i always thought of mammoth like some shitty poconos area. i never realized they get dumped on like that. incredible.
> 
> have you ever hit up Wolf Creek in CO? it's in the San Juans and gets some massive dummps too. nothing like the amounts you've posted though.


Mammoth can get some awesome dumps...



https://www.sacbee.com/news/weather/article204731189.html



JANUBURRIED 2017..


Then 2019, Feb...


I'v never done Wolf Creek,I think the only Co. resorts I'v done are Telluride, Crested Butte, & Mary Jane


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 28, 2021)

Mammoth Mountain on Instagram: "This just in - we’ll be riding TOP TO BOTTOM tomorrow! The Panorama Gondola will be spinning to the summit with access to Cornice Bowl and Road Runner. #MammothsOpen daily for the 21/22 winter season tomorrow. @sammy_deleo"


Mammoth Mountain shared a post on Instagram: "This just in - we’ll be riding TOP TO BOTTOM tomorrow! The Panorama Gondola will be spinning to the summit with access to Cornice Bowl and Road Runner. #MammothsOpen daily for the 21/22 winter season tomorrow. @sammy_deleo". Follow their account...




www.instagram.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 4, 2021)

Killington opens tomorrow


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 6, 2021)

Man I'm getting pumped! Red Bull runs are the best.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Man I'm getting pumped! Red Bull runs are the best.


There's some great photography involved in that.

I have to admit, I thought they were going to have him fall thru the ice at the end.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Man I'm getting pumped! Red Bull runs are the best.





Grandpapy said:


> There's some great photography involved in that.
> 
> I have to admit, I thought they were going to have him fall thru the ice at the end.


A guy i ski with at Mammoth son is a cameraman/videographer for redbull.
Redbull sure does action sports right.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Killington opens tomorrow


Saw you were looking at carving skis last week. Rossi hero's are nothing but fun, I ski the short turn ti & the plus ti, ST at 162, 68 under foot @ 12r,
the Plus is 167, 78 under foot @13r.
Both are nothing but, full ski sweet spot. 
I also bring the stokli SX, 162 & 170, great skis, but demands your full attention, the hero's you don’t even need to think about, just full fun.
For me, the redsters felt dead in comparison. I know one ski doesn't work for everyone, but demo and short turn Hero before you buy, I'm telling you...lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 7, 2021)

I skied the Liberty V76, 172 @ 14r, this past week great ski also, my dedicated early season ski, discontinued now .


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 7, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Saw you were looking at carving skis last week. Rossi hero's are nothing but fun, I ski the short turn ti & the plus ti, ST at 162, 68 under foot @ 12r,
> the Plus is 167, 78 under foot @13r.
> Both are nothing but, full ski sweet spot.
> I also bring the stokli SX, 162 & 170, great skis, but demands your full attention, the hero's you don’t even need to think about, just full fun.
> For me, the redsters felt dead in comparison. I know one ski doesn't work for everyone, but demo and short turn Hero before you buy, I'm telling you...lol


Yeah after a night to "sleep on it" I don't think I want just carving skis. I duck in the woods to often. And I don't want to bring an extra pair all the time. I was eyeing the redsters because I can get them for a good price.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah after a night to "sleep on it" I don't think I want just carving skis. I duck in the woods to often. And I don't want to bring an extra pair all the time. I was eyeing the redsters because I can get them for a good price.


cool, sorry for the unsolicited buying advice, Im sure you know what you need.
Good price is always nice, The ST is pure carving, The Plus works everywhere !
I'v hated every Rossi I ever tried, until the hero series, still don't care for their other skis..lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 7, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> cool, sorry for the unsolicited buying advice, Im sure you know what you need.
> Good price is always nice, The ST is pure carving, The Plus works everywhere !
> I'v hated every Rossi I ever tried, until the hero series, still don't care for their other skis..lol


I never mind talking gear, especially hearing real reviews. I appreciate it. I had a pair of Rossi B2's years ago that where fun. I think they where a 15m sidecut. 

Yeah, I could get a new pair for less than what a used pair go for.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 13, 2021)

'
heading back to Mammoth you say...


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 13, 2021)

@ilovetoskiatalta

you ready ?

Wind buff is waiting !!


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 30, 2021)

@DarkWeb 

parking lot tunes


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 30, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> @DarkWeb
> View attachment 5037999
> parking lot tunes


Hell yeah! One of the shops I know just called to let me know skins are in and a pair of skis I had on consignment sold. LOL


----------



## Cookie Rider (Dec 11, 2021)

Nailed it!
With a 5day edge card you get early season free. (Two weeks of walking conditions or gems of dumpingS)
So I got my one day free.

First day out of the way.
scored a weekday off and was aiming to beat 16k vert day a friend set for me to aim at.
Slept in, 8 car crashes on route to hill,
And still got this much riding in.
Was a day of “electric pow” 
The man made stuff.
Good to blast fast and lay some turns.
Enjoy the season everybody!


----------



## Dreminen169 (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 14, 2021)

Mammoth's 24' sign at the summit..


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 14, 2021)

' or " ?


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 14, 2021)

the new sign is 24ft tall.

replaced in 2019


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 14, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> the new sign is 24ft tall.
> View attachment 5046675
> replaced in 2019


Oh I'm giddy! Love it!


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 14, 2021)

Im sure the pic is a lot blown in snow, they are only reporting 4-5 ' from this last storm


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Dec 15, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Im sure the pic is a lot blown in snow, they are only reporting 4-5 ' from this last storm


only 4' to 5' smh


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 21, 2021)

https://www.instagram.com/reel/CXwMldwID_L/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Dec 21, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> https://www.instagram.com/reel/CXwMldwID_L/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link


You bounce until one day you break


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 8, 2022)

Broken Water Line Sprays Lift Riders at Beech Mountain


An unfortunate situation was caught on video yesterday at Beech Mountain, North Carolina when a skier hit and broke a snowmaking hydrant under the #1 double. Now viral videos show guests struggling…




liftblog.com





Hopefully everyone is ok


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 23, 2022)

I thought I’d try skiing Sunday again, got into mammoth Saturday night, the scenic loop, camping area was the most crowded I’ve ever seen it .
I’m now at mammoth’s sister mountain, June for the day.
It’s gonna be a full day of groomers.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 26, 2022)

another killer groomer day


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 28, 2022)

yikes!








Watch: Chairlift changes direction, causing chaos at resort


A chairlift malfunctioned and began going backward at a high speed, forcing riders to jump before the chair crashed at the terminal.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 3, 2022)

Candide Thovex on Instagram: "Pretty tight Shot by @anthonyvuignier @frankymoiss"


Candide Thovex shared a post on Instagram: "Pretty tight Shot by @anthonyvuignier @frankymoiss". Follow their account to see 637 posts.




www.instagram.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 3, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Candide Thovex on Instagram: "Pretty tight Shot by @anthonyvuignier @frankymoiss"
> 
> 
> Candide Thovex shared a post on Instagram: "Pretty tight Shot by @anthonyvuignier @frankymoiss". Follow their account to see 637 posts.
> ...


That was a slick line and the editing was cool as hell. Start/finish kicked ass!


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 9, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5098778


I've always wanted to ski a split tail. I wonder how it feels.

Vid didn't work.


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I've always wanted to ski a split tail. I wonder how it feels.
> 
> Vid didn't work.


Non functional manufacturer says.
High up on fun scale


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 9, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Non functional manufacturer says.
> High up on fun scale


It's gotta change the flex in the tail. Unless super stiff.


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It's gotta change the flex in the tail. Unless super stiff.


It’s a rocketed twin tip, doesn’t really come into play.
It is 87 underfoot with a 13m radius 
Flat out hip dragging carves..





__





Mirus Cor • resort | Black Crows


Mirus Cor • resort | Black Crows




www.black-crows.com





Park / carving combo…
It works


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 9, 2022)

Gummi shrooms also 4.5/5 stars


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 9, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> It’s a rocketed twin tip, doesn’t really come into play.
> It is 87 underfoot with a 13m radius
> Flat out hip dragging carves..
> 
> ...


I wanted to build skis a bunch of years ago. That was something I wanted to play with. I bet with the right design you can change a bunch of your flex at the exit of the turn. It might torsionally change the flex of the ski.


Maybe not their design but something I've gotten stoned thinking about lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 9, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Gummi shrooms also 4.5/5 stars


Yeah, I want those lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 22, 2022)

How was your day yesterday @DarkWeb ?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 22, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> How was your day yesterday @DarkWeb ?
> 
> View attachment 5106008


Yesterday, didn't work out. So I went today. It was good and from what everyone was saying better than yesterday.....just a little more set up and hard though. Easy coast's finest. 

Looks like you had nice groomers too.


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 23, 2022)

Groomers were usual Mammoth perfection.
Top had fill in & wind buff chalk.
The last few small storms improved upper mountain conditions.


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 23, 2022)

Morning grooming for the win


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 10, 2022)

Freeride World Tour on Instagram: "Punt of the century from @mael_o in @baqueira_beret ? #FWT22"


Freeride World Tour shared a post on Instagram: "Punt of the century from @mael_o in @baqueira_beret ? #FWT22". Follow their account to see 3439 posts.




www.instagram.com


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 22, 2022)

Spring fill in…


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Apr 23, 2022)

https://www.instagram.com/reel/CctaNH7FVxQ/?igshid=YmMyMTA2M2Y=


----------



## Northeastskier (Apr 24, 2022)

More than once we have had April storms that left huge dumps, only to have the USFS close the mountain after Apr. 14. Once at Mt Snow, it was up to our knees and we had one day to kill it Before closing.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 24, 2022)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> https://www.instagram.com/reel/CctaNH7FVxQ/?igshid=YmMyMTA2M2Y=


I asked Bernie today about that line, said it was a 5hr hike


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Apr 25, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> I asked Bernie today about that line, said it was a 5hr hike


Seems like hiking five hours for slightly shark infested waters is totally worth it.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 25, 2022)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> Seems like hiking five hours for slightly shark infested waters is totally worth it.


He said it was, to much work for me


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## BobBitchen (May 20, 2022)




----------



## BobBitchen (May 20, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (May 20, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5136369


That's what it's all about bud! What's on the bbq?


----------



## BobBitchen (May 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> That's what it's all about bud! What's on the bbq?



“trash Can “ chicken tacos


----------



## DarkWeb (May 20, 2022)

Nice! 

Are those your split tails?


----------



## DarkWeb (May 20, 2022)

LOL I just watched the video. Nice skis.... I've been curious about them and the ride.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL I just watched the video. Nice skis.... I've been curious about them and the ride.


For a late night drunk online purchase, they are really fun.
Only thing they don't care much for is wet/sloppy snow.
Everything else they kick ass.

EDIT: let me add the video here to the right thread...lol




5


----------



## DarkWeb (May 20, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> For a late night drunk online purchase, they are really fun.
> Only thing they don't care much for is wet/sloppy snow.
> Everything else they kick ass.
> 
> EDIT: let me add the video here to the right thread...lol


I like fat rocker in the wet.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 5, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5144823
> View attachment 5144824
> View attachment 5144825View attachment 5144826


Killington pulled the plug this weekend also.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 6, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5144823
> View attachment 5144824
> View attachment 5144825View attachment 5144826


You do know how to tune your board so you can still mach on that wet shit right? I love spring and summer riding on the West Coast. And Mammoth kicks ass.


----------



## imnicer (Jun 6, 2022)

funny story 2017 in Keystone, Colorado where my son in law used to live as a ski instructor, so never skied but plenty of outdoor sports dh mtn biking thai boxing running etc etc, so after 15 minutes instruction from son in law i said i;ve got it see ya, off i went, ffs, little did i know turning the ski's inwards and bending forward has no effect when your skiing after the sun has been beating down on the slopes all day and the surface snow had in fact now turned to ice, so 30 - 60 seconds later the medic was asking me if i knew where i was, what day it was, etc, etc, i had crashed so badly falling backwards and smashing my head, he said if i hadn't been wearing a new helmet i'd probably be dead, so that was my first and last outing skiing. jesus those chair lifts scare the fuck outta you, the height they are is unreal nearly shat y pants coming down the slope in one.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 6, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> *You do know how to tune your board so you can still mach on that wet shit right?* I love spring and summer riding on the West Coast. And Mammoth kicks ass.


How do you do it?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> How do you do it?


I basically put scratches into the P-Tex. I use a brass wire brush and go from top to bottom. The little scratches provide channels for the water to flow through, kinda like how tires work. Then I just clean it each day with base cleaner. No wax. I was a little scared to do it the first time, but it was the best thing I've ever done for spring and summer riding. I go flying right past people as they get stopped by the suction.

The reason for the base cleaner after each day is to get all the dirt off, since the snow gets super dirty. I use to live in Tahoe where we'd ride until the 4th of July every year.

Don't worry about putting scratches in the board. In winter you can always wax it again. Works with skis too of course.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 6, 2022)

Laugh all you want @DarkWeb. I'll be the one laughing as I blow past you. I though you genuinely wanted to know, but now I realize you're just trolling.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 6, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I basically put scratches into the P-Tex. I use a brass wire brush and go from top to bottom. The little scratches provide channels for the water to flow through, kinda like how tires work. Then I just clean it each day with base cleaner. No wax. I was a little scared to do it the first time, but it was the best thing I've ever done for spring and summer riding. I go flying right past people as they get stopped by the suction.
> 
> The reason for the base cleaner after each day is to get all the dirt off, since the snow gets super dirty. I use to live in Tahoe where we'd ride until the 4th of July every year.
> 
> Don't worry about putting scratches in the board. In winter you can always wax it again. Works with skis too of course.


The brush is cleaning out the pattern of your base grind.


You should wax, otherwise you feather the base at a very fine level.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 6, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Laugh all you want @DarkWeb. I'll be the one laughing as I blow past you. I though you genuinely wanted to know, but now I realize you're just trolling.


I worked in the ski industry since '93  


Don't try to keep up


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 6, 2022)

__





Ski Base Structure Theory







www.racewax.com


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 6, 2022)

I have a friend do a spring base structure, I use Black Graphite wax daily, hot/rub-on


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 6, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> I have a friend do a spring base structure, I use Black Graphite wax daily, hot/rub-on


Wax is changing. Environmental concerns with all the different things left behind in the mountains.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I worked in the ski industry since '93
> 
> 
> Don't try to keep up


Don't flatter yourself, I've been riding since 1986. Skiers were cocky back then too,


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 6, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Don't flatter yourself, I've been riding since 1986. Skiers were cocky back then too,


I raced hard boots on a board ya dork lol


Just because I started in the industry in '93 doesn't mean I started sliding around then


Don't hurt yourself trying to keep up.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I raced hard boots on a board ya dork lol
> 
> 
> Just because I started in the industry in '93 doesn't mean I started sliding around then
> ...


You wear hard boots on a snowboard. And who's the dork,


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 6, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> You wear hard boots on a snowboard. And who's the dork,


I'm just gonna shake my head at that......you really have no idea.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 6, 2022)

@PadawanWarrior

See the pattern?

There's also different grades of ptex and other base material.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm just gonna shake my head at that......you really have no idea.


I think I saw you in this video.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 6, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I think I saw you in this video.


What kinda board do you like?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> What kinda board do you like?


Freestyle with soft boots. Lib Tech boards. My favorite boots almost felt like hightop baseketball shoes. The were called Lemmings by Vans, then they changed the name to Emigre and added a little more support. It's hard to find really soft boots anymore. I started with Sorels, then Sorels with ski boot linings.

We all made fun of the Flatlanders with their neon shit and hard boots. Don't go to a party in Tahoe unless you want people to give you mad shit, and whatever you do don't fall pass out,


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 6, 2022)

My favorite board is an older Lib with Bent Metal baseless bindings. If you have any idea what I'm talking about.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 6, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> My favorite board is an older Lib with Bent Metal baseless bindings. If you have any idea what I'm talking about.


LOL You're such a dip shit. You claim that skiers are cocky? And I might not know what you are talking about?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL You're such a dip shit. You claim that skiers are cocky? And I might not know what you are talking about?


Ok Gaper,


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 6, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Ok Gaper,


Still have a catalog for nostalgia....


Rookie  

Tell me what company that was for bonus points


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 20, 2022)

bout 83 days away...


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Aug 20, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5184431
> bout 83 days away...


Did you get your pass ?


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 21, 2022)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> Did you get your pass ?


bought it back at the end of March, they haven't shipped yet.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Aug 22, 2022)

This is is a no dickhead zone, I don't care if you board or ski. 

Be nice, ski and grow weed...none of you are Victor De Le Rue or Aymar Navarro


----------



## Cookie Rider (Aug 26, 2022)

Realized August is nearly behind us,
The season could be on the horizon soon.
I work outside, I’m over the summer heat.

Blackcomb


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 8, 2022)

F'n Fire at my local bump..


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Oct 2, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5206867
> View attachment 5206868


I thought it was a joke tbh


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 3, 2022)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> I thought it was a joke tbh


It's almost time


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 19, 2022)

SnowBrains on Instagram: "Powder Skiing YESTERDAY at @ski_mt.zion, MI! Game on... @dustyf @skidaup @tele_dale"


SnowBrains shared a post on Instagram: "Powder Skiing YESTERDAY at @ski_mt.zion, MI! Game on... @dustyf @skidaup @tele_dale". Follow their account to see 2933 posts.




www.instagram.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 19, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> SnowBrains on Instagram: "Powder Skiing YESTERDAY at @ski_mt.zion, MI! Game on... @dustyf @skidaup @tele_dale"
> 
> 
> SnowBrains shared a post on Instagram: "Powder Skiing YESTERDAY at @ski_mt.zion, MI! Game on... @dustyf @skidaup @tele_dale". Follow their account to see 2933 posts.
> ...


Free your heels.....free your mind lol I always wanted to try telemark. I have free-heel bindings but not telemark. My legs burn just thinking about it lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 19, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> SnowBrains on Instagram: "Powder Skiing YESTERDAY at @ski_mt.zion, MI! Game on... @dustyf @skidaup @tele_dale"
> 
> 
> SnowBrains shared a post on Instagram: "Powder Skiing YESTERDAY at @ski_mt.zion, MI! Game on... @dustyf @skidaup @tele_dale". Follow their account to see 2933 posts.
> ...


See the newbie behind him? lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 19, 2022)

Just happy to see skiing in the states beginning…
As I sit here on this beautiful 96
Effin degree winter day


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 19, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Just happy to see skiing in the states beginning…
> As I sit here on this beautiful 96
> Effin degree winter day


Oh I'm just kidding.......we all have fresh legs in the beginning of the season


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 2, 2022)

How did your conversion go is it set-up?


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 2, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> How did your conversion go is it set-up?


Im happy so far, gotta get it up in the hills to test though.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 2, 2022)

they moved opening date from 10/11 to 10/5


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 2, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> they moved opening date from 10/11 to 10/5
> 
> View attachment 5221050


I'm happy that you are happy but I'm not ready nope nope


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 4, 2022)

Yes.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 7, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5222956


You won't get the blurry light pictures if you stop doing your happy dance before you take the picture lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 7, 2022)

Sticky or powder


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Nov 24, 2022)

Bernie Rosow on Instagram: "Its the ice that’s twice as nice… get it while you can. @blackcrows_skis @mountainflowecowax @roxa_italian_skiboots @ridge_merino @oakleyskiing @atk_bindings @gopro #bluebird #ice #day #skating #lakeskating #backcountryice #iceskate #trendyaudio #ravercloak #selfiestick #lundylake #getitbeforeitsnows #ricesice #twiceasnice #asregularhomadeice"


Bernie Rosow shared a post on Instagram: "Its the ice that’s twice as nice… get it while you can. @blackcrows_skis @mountainflowecowax @roxa_italian_skiboots @ridge_merino @oakleyskiing @atk_bindings @gopro #bluebird #ice #day #skating #lakeskating #backcountryice #iceskate #trendyaudio...




www.instagram.com


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 1, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5232802
> View attachment 5232803
> View attachment 5232804


Got cold temperatures how much snow is there?


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 1, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Got cold temperatures how much snow is there?


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 1, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5232827


holy f! already a 5 ft base? damn.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 1, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> holy f! already a 5 ft base? damn.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 1, 2022)

I want some


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 1, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5232828


enjoy!!! so are there bare spots or is it good to go for the most part??


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 1, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> enjoy!!! so are there bare spots or is it good to go for the most part??


A couple 3ft dumps early Nov. Its been bluebird sky's & in the teens/low 20's since.
Hero snow n great weather, been a good start.
Friends up there now say its going off again.
Im re-loading car & going back Sunday.
CHEERS !


EDIT: Yea, Bare spots off piste.....love it...lol
"thats why god invented Ptex/new skis


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 1, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> A couple 3ft dumps early Nov. Its been bluebird sky's & in the teens/low 20's since.
> Hero snow n great weather, been a good start.
> Friends up there now say its going off again.
> Im re-loading car & going back Sunday.
> ...


love it! enjoy


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 1, 2022)

Buddy's Tacoma parked next to me last trip,


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Dec 2, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5232982
> View attachment 5232983


Are you there? Is Avie work done ? Wind hold? Is that a 20" or inflated?


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 2, 2022)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> Are you there? Is Avie work done ? Wind hold? Is that a 20" or inflated?


Im home for the weekend, I go back up Sunday afternoon.
Looks like upper Mtn is on hold but expected.
23-30" reported, a friend said he got that at his place by canyon lodge.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 2, 2022)

heres a shot of Vinny checking new snow out this morning. He's the guy that lives at the top of the mountain at the upper Gondi station.
looks like 4-5' wind load.









UFOs, cannon fire and 184-mph winds: Life gets weird atop this California volcano


Vincent Valencia lives alone at the summit of Mammoth Mountain — a frozen world that is lashed regularly by California's ugliest weather.




www.latimes.com


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 2, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5233041
> heres a shot of Vinny checking new snow out this morning. He's the guy that lives at the top of the mountain at the upper Gondi station.
> looks like 4-5' wind load.
> 
> ...


that's like Barr Camp close to the summit of pikes peak. they have a year round caretaker that lives there. you get to make pancakes for the hikers that get stranded by weather.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 2, 2022)

control work.
They just opened the top, friend just skied the debris @ dropout3


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 2, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5233117
> View attachment 5233118
> control work.
> They just opened the top, friend just skied the debris @ dropout3


damn! that area looks steep as hell. is that lift accessed or do you need to hike to it?


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 2, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> damn! that area looks steep as hell. is that lift accessed or do you need to hike to it?


The lift can be seen in the pic, chair 23


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 2, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> The lift can be seen in the pic, chair 23


duh! not sure how i missed that. lol. 

man, until i started seeing your pics of mammoth, i always kinda assumed it was just a lame mtn close to L.A. total opposite: tons of snow and tons of variety


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 2, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> duh! not sure how i missed that. lol.
> 
> man, until i started seeing your pics of mammoth, i always kinda assumed it was just a lame mtn close to L.A. total opposite: tons of snow and tons of variety




Main Mtn in background, Lincoln Mtn in foreground, & there is a Backside behind upper right corner.
It is BIG.
Chair 23 circled for scale...



EDIT: also 350mi from LA


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 2, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5233117
> View attachment 5233118
> control work.
> They just opened the top, friend just skied the debris @ dropout3


Still had a think crust near the top. Hope your friend was careful and aware!


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 2, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Still had a think crust near the top. Hope your friend was careful and aware!


Safety third.....
Really good skiers that ski there daily.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 2, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> duh! not sure how i missed that. lol.
> 
> man, until i started seeing your pics of mammoth, i always kinda assumed it was just a lame mtn close to L.A. total opposite: tons of snow and tons of variety


If you want to see some sick lines at Mammoth, follow this guy Bernie Rosow, one of the locals.

here's Bernie doing chr 23 ... https://www.instagram.com/tv/CXrjZnjlcAN/ Wipeout 1 to Dropout 3


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 2, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Safety third.....
> Really good skiers that ski there daily.


I ducked a rope as a kid when I first started boarding after the guy in front of me lost a ski on the chair. It was a real steep section about 200 yards long maybe 35 yards wide. First turn after ducking the rope I learned how to float on top of a slide. Never found the ski but watched lots of other stuff tumble down the slide. One of my less than stellar decisions I have made while boarding.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 2, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> EDIT: also 350mi from LA


hahaha! geography is not my strong suit either!!!!! lol.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 4, 2022)

Mt Hood


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Dec 4, 2022)

Mammoth Mountain on Instagram: "A live look from the summit after 4-5’ this week! ️️️️️ @talkinghead1"


Mammoth Mountain shared a post on Instagram: "A live look from the summit after 4-5’ this week! ️️️️️ @talkinghead1". Follow their account to see 5774 posts.




www.instagram.com


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 5, 2022)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> Mammoth Mountain on Instagram: "A live look from the summit after 4-5’ this week! ️️️️️ @talkinghead1"
> 
> 
> Mammoth Mountain shared a post on Instagram: "A live look from the summit after 4-5’ this week! ️️️️️ @talkinghead1". Follow their account to see 5774 posts.
> ...


Yea, the top can get a little breezy…


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Dec 5, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Yea, the top can get a little breezy…


Shades and titty weather in the Sierras right about now.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 9, 2022)

Bernie Rosow on Instagram: "Little before work hallway shred. I’m gonna need a lotta coffee tonight. ❄️ @blackcrows_skis @mountainflowecowax @roxa_italian_skiboots @ridge_merino @oakleyskiing @atk_bindings @gopro @oyuki_japan #bluebird #powder #day #skiing #sierrahallway #bloody #good #theY #tonapahtwirl #longwalk #beforework #gopro #gopromax #pov #earnyourturns #soworthit"


Bernie Rosow shared a post on Instagram: "Little before work hallway shred. I’m gonna need a lotta coffee tonight. ❄️ @blackcrows_skis @mountainflowecowax @roxa_italian_skiboots @ridge_merino @oakleyskiing @atk_bindings @gopro @oyuki_japan #bluebird #powder #day #skiing #sierrahallway...




www.instagram.com


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 9, 2022)

Bernie Rosow on Instagram: "La Niña loca! ❄️ Just couldn’t help myself. All of these jumps are gonna be buried in a couple days when La Niña loca dumps another 3-5’ on this place. What an epic start!! Let’s go!!! @blackcrows_skis @mountainflowecowax @roxa_italian_skiboots @ridge_merino @oakleyskiing @atk_bindings @gopro @oyuki_japan #bluebird #powder #day #skiing #gotuplate #itsdark #shadowhunters #jumps #chair23 #lovethisline #new #atris #ilovethisski #itssofterbutitstillripps #gopro #gopromax #pov #dumplings"


Bernie Rosow shared a post on Instagram: "La Niña loca! ❄️ Just couldn’t help myself. All of these jumps are gonna be buried in a couple days when La Niña loca dumps another 3-5’ on this place. What an epic start!! Let’s go!!! @blackcrows_skis @mountainflowecowax @roxa_italian_skiboots...




www.instagram.com






Bernie yesterday, Wipeout 1 to Drop3 to baby hair jump


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 9, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5235726View attachment 5235727


The Hart is for the bottom picture really not so much for the top pic no really not at all not looking forward to that lol have a great day


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 11, 2022)

Just starting here


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 11, 2022)

Blowin' up top


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 16, 2022)

Bernie Rosow on Instagram: "Through the portal ❄️ @blackcrows_skis @mountainflowecowax @roxa_italian_skiboots @ridge_merino @oakleyskiing @atk_bindings @gopro @oyuki_japan #bluebird #powder #day #skiing #holeinthewall #intoanotherdimension #bestdays #gopro #gooromax #pov #freebie"


Bernie Rosow shared a post on Instagram: "Through the portal ❄️ @blackcrows_skis @mountainflowecowax @roxa_italian_skiboots @ridge_merino @oakleyskiing @atk_bindings @gopro @oyuki_japan #bluebird #powder #day #skiing #holeinthewall #intoanotherdimension #bestdays #gopro #gooromax #pov...




www.instagram.com




Hole in the wall thursday


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Dec 16, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Bernie Rosow on Instagram: "Through the portal ❄️ @blackcrows_skis @mountainflowecowax @roxa_italian_skiboots @ridge_merino @oakleyskiing @atk_bindings @gopro @oyuki_japan #bluebird #powder #day #skiing #holeinthewall #intoanotherdimension #bestdays #gopro #gooromax #pov #freebie"
> 
> 
> Bernie Rosow shared a post on Instagram: "Through the portal ❄️ @blackcrows_skis @mountainflowecowax @roxa_italian_skiboots @ridge_merino @oakleyskiing @atk_bindings @gopro @oyuki_japan #bluebird #powder #day #skiing #holeinthewall #intoanotherdimension #bestdays #gopro #gooromax #pov...
> ...


I can't believe the terrain at Mammoth...I had no idea


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 24, 2022)

@rkymtnman 
another chair 23 tour ( last week ) & more.


----------



## DeadHeadX (Dec 24, 2022)

Vermont skier here. New to the forum but cool to see the thread. I’m about within 15 minutes of three different areas. Good start to the season so far. I do lots of cross country skiing also. Any of those sorts around? I’ll try to grab a pic of local mountains at some point.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 30, 2022)

Bernie Rosow on Instagram: "When skiing turns into rock climbing then back to skiing with a little rodeo at the end. #loosebutlit @blackcrows_skis @mountainflowecowax @roxa_italian_skiboots @ridge_merino @oakleyskiing @atk_bindings @oyuki_japan #bluebird #powder #day #skiing #rockclimbing #shouldagonefaster #nobigdeal #dontsideslipthestraightline #skintrackthebootpack #toolegittoquit #happynewyear #2022 #outwithabang #thegoodthebadandtheugly"


Bernie Rosow shared a post on Instagram: "When skiing turns into rock climbing then back to skiing with a little rodeo at the end. #loosebutlit @blackcrows_skis @mountainflowecowax @roxa_italian_skiboots @ridge_merino @oakleyskiing @atk_bindings @oyuki_japan #bluebird #powder #day...




www.instagram.com


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 31, 2022)

So Bob are you enjoying the season so far?And do you do the backcountry


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 31, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So Bob are you enjoying the season so far?And do you do the backcountry


always enjoy ski season.
No backcountry for me anymore, heart attack took my stamina


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 31, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> always enjoy ski season.
> No backcountry for me anymore, heart attack took my stamina


And it's not a good place to have another. Glad to see your still out on the groomers bud


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> And it's not a good place to have another. Glad to see your still out on the groomers bud


I still ski the whole mountain, bumps, steeps, & chutes, just need to stop & breathe now.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 31, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> always enjoy ski season.
> No backcountry for me anymore, heart attack took my stamina


Good choice and enjoy what you can


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Jan 2, 2023)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5244151


All time record I believe @Bob Bichen


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 2, 2023)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> All time record I believe @Bob Bichen


I don't know


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 2, 2023)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5244191


You just gave me chills


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Jan 3, 2023)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5244191


Like stretching and coating a brand new canvas, you go get some my friend.


----------



## BobBitchen (Friday at 8:57 AM)




----------



## BobBitchen (Friday at 2:38 PM)

Mammoth Mountain on Instagram: "Sit back, relax, and watch @bernierosow make magic on Chair 22. 14 lifts are open and our crew is working to expand to the upper-mountain right now. @gopro #gopro "


Mammoth Mountain shared a post on Instagram: "Sit back, relax, and watch @bernierosow make magic on Chair 22. 14 lifts are open and our crew is working to expand to the upper-mountain right now. @gopro #gopro ". Follow their account to see 5782 posts.




www.instagram.com





Bernie bombing chair 22


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Friday at 4:29 PM)

BobBitchen said:


> Mammoth Mountain on Instagram: "Sit back, relax, and watch @bernierosow make magic on Chair 22. 14 lifts are open and our crew is working to expand to the upper-mountain right now. @gopro #gopro "
> 
> 
> Mammoth Mountain shared a post on Instagram: "Sit back, relax, and watch @bernierosow make magic on Chair 22. 14 lifts are open and our crew is working to expand to the upper-mountain right now. @gopro #gopro ". Follow their account to see 5782 posts.
> ...


That is a "that's why I live here" line...it is all about priorities lol.


----------



## BobBitchen (Friday at 6:20 PM)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> That is a "that's why I live here" line...it is all about priorities lol.


GoPro doesn’t do justice to how steep that line really is.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Friday at 6:28 PM)

Parachute and skis possibly a snowboard haven't tried one of them yet lol my knees are not what they used to be


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Saturday at 10:03 AM)

BobBitchen said:


> GoPro doesn’t do justice to how steep that line really is.


The blind rollover into some trees with a "little" cliff. He's been waiting since last January for that line.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Saturday at 6:24 PM)

Bernie Rosow on Instagram: "Another perfect day it was nice to see the sun for two days. Now back into the snow globe. ❄️ @blackcrows_skis @mountainflowecowax @roxa_italian_skiboots @ridge_merino @oakleyskiing @atk_bindings @oyuki_japan #bluebird #powder #day #skiing #sierrahallway #smoothandfast #ineedanap #whendoisleep #gotsomecatchinguptodo #earnyourturns #friendsthatmakeyoutaketwolaps #itsworthit @blackcrows_skis @mountainFLOW eco-wax @Oakley @Oyuki Japan @Ridge Merino"


Bernie Rosow shared a post on Instagram: "Another perfect day it was nice to see the sun for two days. Now back into the snow globe. ❄️ @blackcrows_skis @mountainflowecowax @roxa_italian_skiboots @ridge_merino @oakleyskiing @atk_bindings @oyuki_japan #bluebird #powder #day #skiing...




www.instagram.com


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Saturday at 6:40 PM)

So how the new camping??? Van or SUV crossover handling all the snow


----------



## BobBitchen (Sunday at 5:58 AM)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So how the new camping??? Van or SUV crossover handling all the snow


Im very happy with the snow capabilities, & my camping conversion so far.


----------



## BobBitchen (Tuesday at 8:53 AM)




----------



## DarkWeb (Yesterday at 5:56 AM)

Avalanche.org » Connecting the public to avalanche information and education


Avalanche.org connects the public to avalanche information and education in the United States. Avalanche.org is a partnership between the American Avalanche Association (A3) and the US Forest Service National Avalanche Center (NAC). The site consolidates data from professional forecast centers...




avalanche.org












Eastern Sierra Avalanche Center » Home


One Wednesday evening each month, December through March, ESAC forecasters will be offering avalanche education throughout the Eastern Sierra. We’ll see you January 25th at 6pm at Mammoth Brewing Company […]




www.esavalanche.org




Be careful


----------

